# ! * ~ IMPALA FEST~ * !



## lowridin14

HEY WHATS UP GUYS. LET'S POST UP ALL THOSE IMPALAS. IT DOESN' T MATTER WHAT THE YEAR IS. :biggrin: LETS TRY TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14

ANYBODY :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 65


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:0 94


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## draulics

lookin nice homies


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## draulics

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## draulics




----------



## lowridin14




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 02:30 PM~4674762
> *
> *


clean!!


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 06:30 PM~4674762
> *
> *


 lowridin nice models


----------



## lowridin14

That pic is too big :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 03:42 PM~4674815
> *That pic is too big :uh:
> *


man that pic is bigger then my monitor and im running a 19" :uh:


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: These were built by Cadi Luva :0


----------



## lowridin14

TTT


----------



## lowridin14

Anybody got more pics


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 10:47 PM~4674842
> *:biggrin: These were built by Cadi Luva  :0
> *


muh first 2 builds.. and a bubble top in da werks.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 11:14 PM~4674992
> *Anybody got more pics
> *


wut you lookin for exactly?.. look through muh fotki.. in muh signature where is says click this fucken link.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

OK HERE YOU GO. THESE ARE OLD BUILDS ALREADY SO BARE WITH ME IF YOU'VE ALL SEEN THESE 1000 TIMES.  CUSTOM BUILDERS M.C.C. RIDES.

JAY HOLT


















ABBY


















ME









































MY 60 RAG IS ACTUALLY 64' IMPALA "GOLDWOOD YELLOW". IN THESE PICS THE CAR LOOKS BEIGE BUT ITS JUST THE LIGHTING. NOT 100% FINISHED. I WILL POST A NEW TOPIC WHEN 100% DONE.


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 04:51 PM~4675200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm not sure, but i think that is the cleanist 63 i've seen


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Swangin44s

first two are red x's


----------



## Models IV Life

CLEANIEST 67' YET. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 21 2006, 07:16 PM~4675359
> *first two are red x's
> *


shouldn't be


----------



## Models IV Life

UM NO RED X's


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 21 2006, 07:41 PM~4675535
> *UM NO RED X's
> *


are they or aren't they?!?! make up your mind people! lmfao


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 21 2006, 06:02 PM~4675268
> *i'm not sure, but i think that is the cleanist 63 i've seen
> *


Cleanest 63 hopper with interior i've seen


----------



## Ryan K

Im pretty sure its just an off the shelf diecast that Ryan juiced the front on?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 02:22 PM~4674714
> *:biggrin:
> *


any more pics on the green 65 with the white up rag top?


----------



## texasgold

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

Built by Cadi Luva


----------



## lowridin14

This was built by 1ofaknd :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

three wheel :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

Nice work Next Level :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

ttt


----------



## highridah

the blue 58 is my very first


----------



## lowridin14

The first one looks bad ass


----------



## lowridin14

ttt


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

Not a lowrider :0


----------



## caddionly




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 21 2006, 11:52 PM~4677773
> *
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## bad news

some clean ass looking cars :biggrin:


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 10:59 PM~4677509
> *The first one looks bad ass
> *


Purple Hulk is my best model yet

"Hulk" is on its way


----------



## caddionly




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 22 2006, 12:18 AM~4677914
> *Purple Hulk is my best model yet
> 
> "Hulk" is on its way
> *


That paint job is tyte :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 22 2006, 12:18 AM~4677914
> *Purple Hulk is my best model yet
> 
> "Hulk" is on its way
> *


What kind of paint did you use


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 10:17 AM~4679785
> *What kind of paint did you use
> *


tamiya lime candy


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 22 2006, 10:30 AM~4679851
> *tamiya lime candy
> *


 :0 I can't wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Here's a few of my builds....


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 22 2006, 11:59 AM~4680296
> *Here's a few of my builds....
> *


VERY CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 11:09 AM~4680355
> *VERY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Here's a few more I dug up from my archives...some were build 2 or 3 years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 08:32 AM~4679530
> *:0  :0
> *


where's the fuckin pic!! anyway the Candy Blue 64'.
haha this fucker looks real as hell. its dances tight too. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

Nice color combo on that deuce Time Machine :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

[attachmentid=433375]


----------



## lowridin14

Those two are very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 22 2006, 01:44 PM~4680755
> *Here's a few more I dug up from my archives...some were build 2 or 3 years ago.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  nice work


----------



## Models IV Life

Their pre-painted diecast.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2006, 04:01 PM~4681570
> *Their pre-painted diecast.
> *


At first I thought they were plastic


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 03:08 PM~4681643
> *At first I thought they were plastic
> *


Nope. I'm not hating or anything.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2006, 04:10 PM~4681667
> *Nope. I'm not hating or anything.
> *


oh ok


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2006, 04:01 PM~4681570
> *Their pre-painted diecast.
> *


yeah they are diecast but there damn sweet


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Jan 22 2006, 04:39 PM~4681901
> *yeah they are diecast but there damn sweet
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:

I got one too.


----------



## lowridin14

:0 A 67 built by 1ofaknd :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

CLEAN :biggrin: :0


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 05:05 PM~4682110
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I got one too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:tears: nobody posted any of my cars.....i'll fix that tomorrow :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## lowrid3r

doea any one know were can i get a 65 with a up rag top, and who makes it.


----------



## BigPoppa

Revell. Try ebay


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 22 2006, 08:48 PM~4683431
> *:tears:  nobody posted any of my cars.....i'll fix that tomorrow  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *


Oh my bad man I forgot  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 65


----------



## LowandBeyond

few of mine


----------



## lowridin14

Nice man


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 22 2006, 05:39 PM~4682342
> *:cheesy:
> *


Thats a bad motherfucker!!!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2006, 11:47 PM~4684657
> *Thats a bad motherfucker!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: yup


----------



## a408nutforyou

jus a lil somthin' :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0


----------



## LowRollinJosh




----------



## 1ofaknd

did you ever chrome the roof frame?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i foiled it before the contest was over homie?  wheres my plaque :angry: j/k ~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 23 2006, 10:30 AM~4686007
> *i foiled it before the contest was over homie?      wheres my plaque  :angry:  j/k ~JO$H~
> *


oh yea, i didn't remember if you did or not.

and ask brandon about that, he's the one that said he had one! or ask bumperkit where his prizes were he said he was giving out. I was merely judging the shit, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

yea yea yea sneek your way out of it...j/k so how are the caddies coming along? ive been busy with school and stuff, but i got a few new projects going. ~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 23 2006, 10:33 AM~4686016
> *yea yea yea sneek your way out of it...j/k  so how are the caddies coming along? ive been busy with school and stuff, but i got a few new projects going. ~JO$H~
> *


re-working the original and going to redo the mold soon


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2006, 06:02 AM~4685431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did someone get shot? :0 


quick call the model cops!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 23 2006, 10:25 AM~4686824
> *did someone get shot? :0
> quick call the model cops!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That shits funny cuz in the LRB they photoshoped the blood out in one pic but forgot in another. :uh:


----------



## lowridin14

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nice pics guys. I'm at school right now so cant post any pics now  :tears:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 23 2006, 11:42 AM~4686920
> *That shits funny cuz in the LRB they photoshoped the blood out in one pic but forgot in another. :uh:
> *


Is that what they did? I remember seeing that and thinking maybe they swapped parts out.


----------



## tatman

My 65 in the works


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2006, 11:00 PM~4688327
> *My 65 in the works
> *


yo cuhzin u should definitely make a build-up topic for dis.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

Thanks homie but i build to slow. I have a cutlass in the garage I need to work on first. Ill post more down the line


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 23 2006, 04:09 PM~4688416
> *yo cuhzin u should definitely make a build-up topic for dis..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea man I agree that 65 is lookin tyte :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 23 2006, 10:53 AM~4686979
> *Is that what they did?  I remember seeing that and thinking maybe they swapped parts out.
> *


yup. the close-up was photoshoped but the sot where its in the background you see the blood.


----------



## lowridin14

Cadi Luva :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 24 2006, 01:28 AM~4689347
> *Cadi Luva :0  :biggrin:
> *


yo cuhz.. im glad u like muh builds n all.. but ur killing me wit da 63.. dats muh worst fucken build.. i hate dat bitch.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


My Models


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 23 2006, 06:42 PM~4689478
> *yo cuhz.. im glad u like muh builds n all.. but ur killing me wit da 63.. dats muh worst fucken build.. i hate dat bitch..  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> My Models
> *


Oh my bad man.  I wont post it again


----------



## tatman

My 62


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2006, 10:00 PM~4691165
> *My 62
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 23 2006, 06:42 PM~4689478
> *yo cuhz.. im glad u like muh builds n all.. but ur killing me wit da 63.. dats muh worst fucken build.. i hate dat bitch..  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> My Models
> *


Shit that don't look bad. Take the grille off and black wash it that will bring it out alot. I would put that on my shelf. 

TATMAN those build are the shit man.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2006, 04:00 PM~4688327
> *My 65 in the works
> *


SICK AS HELL HOMIE


----------



## lodirty

my six four


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ

:thumbsup: thats a tight 64 !


----------



## zfelix

My High Ryder Pimpala


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jan 24 2006, 06:47 PM~4697144
> *My High Ryder Pimpala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0 :0


----------



## draulics




----------



## lowridin14




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 05:31 PM~4712560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of the 63


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 26 2006, 08:35 PM~4712603
> *any more pics of the 63
> *


nope

it's a phillymint diecast. probably 150 bucks for that shit.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 06:26 PM~4712513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Looks cool but I would change the wheels


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 26 2006, 06:59 PM~4712772
> *:0  :0 Looks cool but I would change the wheels
> *


that one is hard to find


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 26 2006, 07:47 PM~4713063
> *
> that one is hard to find
> *


I thought so


----------



## zfelix

uffin: my shit in the works


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 26 2006, 06:47 PM~4713063
> *
> that one is hard to find
> *


Thats because its a special model like a Danbury Mint or Franklin Mint. Their special order. You have to send $127for that bitch.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 27 2006, 11:43 AM~4716337
> *Thats because its a special model like a Danbury Mint or Franklin Mint. Their special order. You have to send $127for that bitch.
> *


yup, it's a danbury.$165.00


they make the 58 too $179.00






















this 60 is badass..crazy details $215.00 though


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 10:23 AM~4716536
> *yup, it's a danbury.$165.00
> they make the 58 too $179.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 60 is badass..crazy details $215.00 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Why are the prices so high?* :angry:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: TIGHT PAINTJOB


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy: One of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 27 2006, 12:29 PM~4716569
> *Why are the prices so high? :angry:
> *


because they are collectibles. they are each numbered and they only make so many of them.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 10:47 AM~4716663
> *because they are collectibles. they are each numbered and they only make so many of them.
> *


 :0 Thanks


----------



## lowrod

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 07:18 PM~4675016
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TOO SMOOTH! I can't wait to complete my 2-door Caprice! :worship:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jan 27 2006, 11:04 AM~4716769
> *TOO SMOOTH! I can't wait to complete my 2-door Caprice! :worship:
> *


post sum pics


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

VERY CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HERE'S MINE!!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=438922]
[attachmentid=438924]
[attachmentid=438925]
[attachmentid=438926]
[attachmentid=438927]
[attachmentid=438928]
[attachmentid=438929]
[attachmentid=438930]


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 27 2006, 11:49 AM~4716990
> *HERE'S MINE!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=438922]
> [attachmentid=438924]
> [attachmentid=438925]
> [attachmentid=438926]
> [attachmentid=438927]
> [attachmentid=438928]
> [attachmentid=438929]
> [attachmentid=438930]
> *


NICE WORK


----------



## lowridin14

You forgot the green 65


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: Marinate


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=438940]
[attachmentid=438941]


----------



## MARINATE

DAM DOG U MUST HAVE READ MY MIND!!!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 27 2006, 12:01 PM~4717093
> *DAM DOG U MUST HAVE READ MY MIND!!!
> *


LOL...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

awsome cars


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 27 2006, 10:49 AM~4716990
> *HERE'S MINE!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=438922]
> [attachmentid=438924]
> [attachmentid=438925]
> [attachmentid=438926]
> [attachmentid=438927]
> [attachmentid=438928]
> [attachmentid=438929]
> [attachmentid=438930]
> *


Whats up DAMU RIDA? lol The deuce has just the right amount of extension. more realistic than some of them on here with the white wall touching the ground. The 67 is clean too. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIE, YEA MAN SOME FOOLS GET OUT OF HAND WITH THE "GANGSTA TUCK"


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14

TTT


----------



## LowRollinJosh

damn nice cars marinate. but turn the air breather/cleaner on the red 62 vert the right direction, you have it backwards. nice cars :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 27 2006, 02:49 PM~4716990
> *HERE'S MINE!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=438922]
> [attachmentid=438924]
> [attachmentid=438925]
> [attachmentid=438926]
> [attachmentid=438927]
> [attachmentid=438928]
> [attachmentid=438929]
> [attachmentid=438930]
> *


those are nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jst4u2c

my 64 on hoppinhydroys 24,wit the gucci top.


----------



## jst4u2c

tryin to put the pic


----------



## madmonte81

what do u guys think


----------



## 3Y3-EMM-PAULA

I GOT A QUIK JOB IMPALA RIGHT HERE STILL IN DA SHOP THO.


----------



## madmonte81

nice man im still wondering how to set up thoughs doors :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

damn those tires look skinny as hell


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 4 2006, 04:38 PM~4776334
> *damn those tires look skinny as hell
> *


white wall O rings real old school i had a set theyre a bitch to find now


----------



## madmonte81

nice!!!!!!! love the paint :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

I almost forgot about this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## lolow

damn some look really good


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 12 2006, 10:47 AM~4832722
> *:0
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

TTT :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowrollen64

mad u got a nice model
how long did it take to put
togather


----------



## madmonte81

about a month or a lil longer


----------



## zfelix

minez


----------



## lowridin14

TTT :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

paintjob i'm doing tonight...will be up for sale as a "u-build" kit!!

house of kolor stratos mettalic blue base, with color changing flake and kit supplied pattern and mural decals buried under the HOK urethane clear..

more pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2006, 09:55 PM~4884802
> *paintjob i'm doing tonight...will be up for sale as a "u-build" kit!!
> 
> house of kolor stratos mettalic blue base, with color changing flake and kit supplied pattern and mural decals buried under the HOK urethane clear..
> 
> more pics tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS BAD ASS. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 CLEAN


----------



## lowridin14

SOME MORE


----------



## betoscustoms

Here's a shot of my '63, not done yet just started working on it again, will do interior and touch up exterior

[attachmentid=469699]
[attachmentid=469700]
[attachmentid=469702]


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 19 2006, 10:12 PM~4884922
> *Here's a shot of my '63, not done yet just started working on it again, will do interior and touch up exterior
> 
> [attachmentid=469699]
> [attachmentid=469700]
> [attachmentid=469702]
> *


That is a very clean build man.  Keep up the good work homie


----------



## betoscustoms

[attachmentid=469703]
[attachmentid=469704]
[attachmentid=469705]


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy: 1ofaknd


----------



## lowridin14

Whoa that's a piece of junk :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## lowridin14

That blue one is CLEAN


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## madmonte81

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2006, 12:30 AM~4885015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u got a pic of the under carriage


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## lowridin14

Hey 1ofaknd where did ya get all of these great pics?  :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## madmonte81

another 61


----------



## 1ofaknd

well..done working on this one for tonight..i will finish clearing it tomorrow. it's blinding to look at!! lol...


----------



## madmonte81

nice 64 1ofaknd i love the paint :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2006, 10:51 PM~4885099
> *well..done working on this one for tonight..i will finish clearing it tomorrow. it's blinding to look at!! lol...
> *


IM S P E E C H L E S S :biggrin: GOT ANY MORE  :0


----------



## 1964

Holy moly, i don't quite believe my eyes....OMFG that's amazing wouldn't quite sum up how good that is man...propz to you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2006, 10:35 PM~4885045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one badass car right there!


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowridin14

jevries  :biggrin: :0


----------



## jevries

Hehehe...totally forgot about those.... :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanx!


----------



## lowrollen64

1ofaknd u have a nice impala


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

TTT


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## Project59

damn thats tight as fuck :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

little video...

http://scalelows.com/videos/P1011705.MOV


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2006, 09:44 PM~4890896
> *:0
> *


How much will you sell it for


----------



## 1ofaknd

man it's really flaked out..but it's hard to take pics of it. i'll get some outdoor sunny photos when the clear is dry tomorrow.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 20 2006, 10:46 PM~4890920
> *How much will you sell it for
> *


50 bucks. it has all the matching parts painted as well, floorpan, chassis, frame, engine, dashboard..etc..etc


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2006, 09:46 PM~4890916
> *little video...
> 
> http://scalelows.com/videos/P1011705.MOV
> *


      VERY SHINY...............


----------



## betoscustoms

Are the murals airbrushed?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 20 2006, 10:51 PM~4890981
> *Are the murals airbrushed?
> *


those are decals that come with the kit. I just buried them under the clear so they look painted on


----------



## betoscustoms

Looks great.


----------



## lowridin14

TTT :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## jevries

I tell you...when I have some money I'm gonna buy some of you...that one looks hot as hell!! The decals blend in perfect! I find that decals overall look better on model cars that brushed on...I mean when you did 'm all by hand and stuff it's supersick skill wise, respect for that...but when it comes down to a clean/realistic/scaled look I like decals better.


----------



## zfelix

haha im makin the same car but im paintin it a lighter candy blue


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 1ofaknd

nice, you should have just bought mine to save you some time and trouble, lol j/k


----------



## zfelix

lol i would have but i got this kit for free from lowrider magazine at the magic clothing show so i said fuck it lol and built it


----------



## 1ofaknd

i'm missing the glass out of mine..i had to rob it for another 64 i did previously, lol. once i get some though it'll be up for sale  

too cloudy out for nice pics today


----------



## zfelix

looks good homie


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2006, 03:13 PM~4895547
> *i'm missing the glass out of mine..i had to rob it for another 64 i did previously, lol. once i get some though it'll be up for sale
> 
> too cloudy out for nice pics today
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Outstanding


----------



## Ray`s

this my 60 imp under construction


----------



## zfelix

noob... lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

My '63..... on spinner
[attachmentid=472263]
[attachmentid=472264]


----------



## CaddyKid253

My '64..... (My first lowrider i ever made.....)
[attachmentid=472275]

[attachmentid=472273]

[attachmentid=472274]


----------



## CaddyKid253

My '65.........
[attachmentid=472279]

[attachmentid=472280]

[attachmentid=472281]


----------



## madmonte81

i got a 64 im doing its going to be black on black wit adjustable suspension,system,and custom interior, wit a contential kit and more................


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## betoscustoms

Painted my '70 Organic Candy Green instead of Kandy Purple. I use HofK spray can. They work pretty cool and dry super quick. The silver base shots out lots of metallic. The kandies go on just like using an airbrush. I will satrt using an airbrush as soon as they arrive (BEARAIR) Badger Airbrushes. Fine, Medium and Large point needles.

[attachmentid=472497]
[attachmentid=472498]
[attachmentid=472499]


----------



## betoscustoms

Also, shot a '79 Coupe. I painted it tangelico pearl over silver base. I should have shot it over a white base. The color came out kinda cool. Still need to shot clear on both. Maybe atfer the murals are done?

[attachmentid=472505]
[attachmentid=472507]


----------



## caddionly

my wagon


----------



## betoscustoms

What kolor you going to paint it?


----------



## caddionly

Im still thinking...maybe black cherry with old white top..
what do you think????


----------



## betoscustoms

Yeah, That will look great. I want to do a '62 wagon


----------



## caddionly

what kolor on the 62????


----------



## betoscustoms

Original light blue with white top. Detail interior with outside cooling system orginal wheels. Waiting on my '62 impala hard top I picked up.


----------



## caddionly

look what im have!


----------



## caddionly

look what im have!


----------



## CaddyKid253

I found this on the lowrider bike site along time ago... I think its kinda cool.  

[attachmentid=473545]


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 22 2006, 07:28 PM~4905471
> *I found this on the lowrider bike site along time ago... I think its kinda cool.
> 
> [attachmentid=473545]
> *


Whoa someone was in a drive-by :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 22 2006, 07:28 PM~4905471
> *I found this on the lowrider bike site along time ago... I think its kinda cool.
> 
> [attachmentid=473545]
> *


i like that, pretty good detail on the bullets n shit.. but why would the hood be popped :dunno: lol


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 22 2006, 07:07 PM~4905904
> *i like that, pretty good detail on the bullets n shit.. but why would the hood be popped :dunno: lol
> *


to show the detail on the engine


----------



## Plastic Creations

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 22 2006, 06:28 PM~4905471
> *I found this on the lowrider bike site along time ago... I think its kinda cool.
> 
> [attachmentid=473545]
> *


Hey Caddy are you in Federal Way??? Im in Tacoma man :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

do u have n e more pics 4 this car


----------



## lowridin14

TTT


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: All locked up


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil deville

The 1994 SS

[attachmentid=478089]

[attachmentid=478090]


----------



## lil deville

The 1966

[attachmentid=478091]

[attachmentid=478092]


----------



## lowridin14

Very Clean builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

nice


----------



## lowrollen64

lowridin14 wild impalas


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Feb 26 2006, 06:14 PM~4933272
> *lowridin14 wild impalas
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

pokey6733 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

pokey6733 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2006, 06:35 PM~4933444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that gonna be sold all together or something :cheesy: :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 26 2006, 07:38 PM~4933467
> *Is that gonna be sold all together or something :cheesy:  :0
> *


that's old stuff, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

gotta customize this one some day


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

1ofaking i have some thing like that on


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:56 AM~4936056
> *1ofaking i have some thing like that on
> *


yea, i got the purple hardtop version too


----------



## lowrollen64

i got that same one in red


----------



## lowridin14

ttt


----------



## lowridin14

TTT....AGAIN


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

my 63 still under construction


----------



## itzmishka9




----------



## itzmishka9

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2006, 08:39 PM~4933476
> *gotta customize this one some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you make the back seat man?


----------



## 63 ridah

from another kit


----------



## 1ofaknd

that's how it comes


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 26 2006, 06:38 PM~4933467
> *Is that gonna be sold all together or something :cheesy:  :0
> *


is this still available?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2006, 06:19 PM~5070067
> *is this still available?
> *


that stuff..turned into this car..


----------



## zfelix

my 59 RAG


----------



## BLVD

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

loooking good


----------



## LowandBeyond

my 65


----------



## jevries

Tight!! I dig the stance! :thumbsup:


----------



## jst4u2c

[attachmentid=510745]my 64 with an actual gucci top.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

crazy 62 bubbletop model I saw on ebay a while back.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 20 2006, 04:22 PM~5088073
> *crazy 62 bubbletop model I saw on ebay a while back.......
> *



thats fucked up, but cool as hell.


----------



## madmonte81

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 20 2006, 06:22 PM~5088073
> *crazy 62 bubbletop model I saw on ebay a while back.......
> *


hey some one will buy it to rebuild it


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Not finished


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 22 2006, 10:58 PM~5103569
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Not finished
> *


Looks tight homie!!! Molded A-Arms!!! haha tight :thumbsup: Is this Sam?


----------



## noobie_modeler06

i like that bright ass yellow not many people use the bright old school colors anymore good work


----------



## kustombuilder

nice ride BLVD.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 23 2006, 01:29 AM~5103685
> *Looks tight homie!!! Molded A-Arms!!! haha tight :thumbsup: Is this Sam?
> *


Thanks...........  Sam


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 23 2006, 12:08 PM~5106241
> *Thanks...........   Sam
> *


SAM from Hi-Low


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 23 2006, 03:35 PM~5106657
> *SAM from Hi-Low
> *


Nah homie, Sam is in Cali :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81

nice car blvd :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 22 2006, 11:58 PM~5103569
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Not finished
> *


----------



## mrLA

58


----------



## vegascutty

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Apr 6 2006, 09:27 PM~5193799
> *58
> *




:thumbsup: does it have hydros? kinda see cables in the pic


----------



## lowrollen64

mrLA am liken that 58


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Apr 7 2006, 05:23 AM~5194945
> *mrLA am liken that 58
> *


x2


----------



## mrLA

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 6 2006, 10:39 PM~5194182
> *:thumbsup:  does it have hydros? kinda see cables in the pic
> *


YEAH IT DOES HAVE HYDROS


----------



## mrLA

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Apr 7 2006, 05:23 AM~5194945
> *mrLA am liken that 58
> *


THANKS HOMIE I BUILD IT FOR 4 YEAR OLD SON


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Apr 7 2006, 08:51 AM~5195847
> *THANKS HOMIE I BUILD IT FOR 4 YEAR OLD SON
> *



I wanna see more  :0


----------



## draulics

lookin sweet homies .this is mine


----------



## lowridin14

TTT.... :tongue:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 DAMN I WISH THIS WAS A MODEL TOO.......LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

THIS IS MR. IMPALA'S RIDE


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 8 2006, 12:25 PM~5202394
> *:0 DAMN I WISH THIS WAS A MODEL TOO.......LOL :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> THIS IS MR. IMPALA'S RIDE
> *


It will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 8 2006, 05:35 PM~5203815
> *It will be soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modelman




----------



## 1ofaknd

damn is that a new one?? clean as hell bro!!


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 05:38 PM~5209143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that diecast? doors almost look like it, but the size almost looks like a plastic kit :scrutinize:


----------



## modelman

:biggrin:


----------



## modelman

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 9 2006, 05:44 PM~5209181
> *is that diecast? doors almost look like it, but the size almost looks like a plastic kit  :scrutinize:
> *


it's plastic homie !


----------



## Pokey

That's a pretty nice little '64!


----------



## modelman

here's a better pic of it


----------



## Stickz

Nice 64' MR. BIGGS


----------



## modelman

thank's guy's


----------



## modelman

this is one i did 6 year's ago.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 05:55 PM~5209249
> *here's a better pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: thats sweet.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 05:38 PM~5209143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU GOT ANY MORE CLEAN BUILDS MR.BIGGS  :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 9 2006, 09:10 PM~5209670
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 YOU GOT ANY MORE CLEAN BUILDS MR.BIGGS   :cheesy:
> *


i think it'd be safe to say that ALL his builds are clean, lol

http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/menace_models/


----------



## modelman

thank's homie...


----------



## Pokey

:0 BEAUTIFUL!!! :0


----------



## modelman

thank's pokey


----------



## modelman

here's a few more before i call it a night.. enjoy homie's  








































oh'' and thank's ryan aka martin for the link to my rides.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## modelman

NICE 70


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 27 2006, 01:31 PM~4716581
> *:0
> *


the pic down at the bottom is that a lincoln in the back ground....i was wondering if they made lincoln models


----------



## Project59

this is a 61' Impala diecast i did a few years ago 


I had the trunk and hood gold plated.

[attachmentid=531457]
[attachmentid=531458]

Wired the engine compartment and put pumps and batteries in the trunk.

[attachmentid=531459][attachmentid=531460]

Photoeched cd palyer and some cd's.

[attachmentid=531461][attachmentid=531462]

the whole undercarrage was done with pinstripin'.

[attachmentid=531463]

And then yes of course a set of hoppin' hydro rims before i found out about pegasus wires.  

[attachmentid=531464]


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

THIS TOPIC KEEPS ON GROWING AND GROWING................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 05:55 PM~5209249
> *here's a better pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's some serious work you got over there! :thumbsup: I really like the rich color.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 04:55 PM~5209249
> *here's a better pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LOOKING RIDE BIGGS!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

got me some new photo lighting...so i took a couple new pics


----------



## kustombuilder

that looks sweet.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 10:36 AM~5213424
> *got me some new photo lighting...so i took a couple new pics
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CLEAN 65 :0


----------



## modelman

thank's guy's...  


nice job martin. looking good.  
ritz camera is having a big sale down here. they have a pro lighting pacage setup
for a 100 buck's. it has a gang of shit in it..i might go down and buy one. the lighting make's all the differance on how your car realy look's and show's all the detail..keep up the good work bro


----------



## modelman

thank's guy's...  


nice job martin. looking good.  
ritz camera is having a big sale down here. they have a pro lighting pacage setup
for a 100 buck's. it has a gang of shit in it..i might go down and buy one. the lighting make's all the differance on how your car realy look's and show's all the detail..keep up the good work bro


----------



## 1ofaknd

yea, i need to build me a lightbox now. 

anyone looking to get a nice little setup, check out the ones they got on ebay, you can get a softbox with lights and everything for a pretty cheap price. and they work pretty well

http://cgi.ebay.com/Photo-Studio-in-a-Box-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 07:49 PM~5209963
> *here's a few more before i call it a night.. enjoy homie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh'' and thank's ryan aka martin for the link to my rides.
> *


*LOOKS THE SAME*  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## modelman

YUP YUP.. JUST THOUGHT THEY MIGHT LIKE A BETTER LOOK AT IT


----------



## pimp275

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 10 2006, 02:49 PM~5209963
> *here's a few more before i call it a night.. enjoy homie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh'' and thank's ryan aka martin for the link to my rides.
> *


dayum man nice builds wat colours da 62 wagon? dats dope


----------



## modelman

thank's homie....  
the paint is hok candy brandy wine over pagon gold base.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*Here's my '64, it's stock and will attach the extended bumper once I get the paint. But, I'm working on a Convertable '64 that will be semi rad.*_

[attachmentid=535589]

[attachmentid=535590]

[attachmentid=535591]


----------



## betoscustoms

[attachmentid=535594]

[attachmentid=535595]

[attachmentid=535596]


----------



## betoscustoms

[attachmentid=535605]

[attachmentid=535606]

[attachmentid=535608]


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS TIGHT BETO!!! BUT WHAT I REALLY WANT TO KNOW IS WHERE DID YOU GET THAT DISPLAY FROM? THATS SHITS TIGHT!!


----------



## BigPoppa

clean build


----------



## Pokey

That's a badass '64 Beto!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Apr 13 2006, 02:54 PM~5235803-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean build
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Apr 13 2006, 01:14 AM~5231889
> *LOOKS TIGHT BETO!!! BUT WHAT I REALLY WANT TO KNOW IS WHERE DID YOU GET THAT DISPLAY FROM? THATS SHITS TIGHT!!
> *


Thank you, the display I bought at the Stockton Model Swap Meet. I try to get some for the Norwalk show.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 13 2006, 03:15 PM~5235912
> *That's a badass '64 Beto!
> *


Thanks, Pokey


----------



## BLVD

U already know what i think of it Beto :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 12 2006, 10:31 PM~5231151
> *Here's my '64, it's stock and will attach the extended bumper once I get the paint. But, I'm working on a Convertable '64 that will be semi rad.
> 
> [attachmentid=535589]
> 
> [attachmentid=535590]
> 
> [attachmentid=535591]
> *


Your Baby Blue 64 looks cool,Your Continental Kit is it what did you make a Resin Kit or Where did you order it from name of company.Can you help me where did you order it from. Please, P.M. me email,So I can order some Cont kit,or Buy some from you.Thanks,bro


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 13 2006, 08:57 PM~5237995
> *Your Baby Blue 64 looks cool,Your Continental Kit is it  what did you make a Resin Kit or Where did you order it from name of company.Can you help me where did you order it from. Please, P.M. me email,So I can order some Cont kit,or Buy some from you.Thanks,bro
> *


I'm looking for someone to make some for me. Than I can sell a few or so...


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5238014
> *I'm looking for someone to make some for me. Than I can sell a few or so...
> *


You have that Cont Kit,I am Pro Model Builder,I have some Resin and Mold Mix can make as many you want,I need some too,I have my model '57 w/Cont Kit I can take picture and show you it tomorrow. You want to know someone can make for you,I can make some Resin and Mold cast,You can send it I can make some for me and you how many you want.I can make the long bumper with the tire on top cont kit. Can you give me your e-mail so I can tell you more.thanks,bro...


----------



## Sky.

here's my addition


----------



## kustombuilder

Nice 64's.Beto.Get that conti kit casted. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2006, 06:47 AM~5239687
> *Nice 64's.Beto.Get that conti kit casted. :biggrin:
> *


I have kits for '58, '62, '64 Impala, '57 Chevy, '56, '57 Ford


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 14 2006, 07:54 AM~5239748
> *I have kits for '58, '62, '64 Impala, '57 Chevy, '56, '57 Ford
> *


damn, is there anything you don't have? LOL.


----------



## kustombuilder

Conti kits for '58, '62, '64 Impala, '57 Chevy, '56, '57 Ford?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

My 1:18 scale 64' impala
















































:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 13 2006, 07:51 PM~5237586
> *Thank you, the display I bought at the Stockton Model Swap Meet. I try to get some for the Norwalk show.
> *


oh ok I'll be there too. So I'll look for some too.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Here is my impala and my friend's impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

here are the pictures


----------



## detwoitwanksta

heres mine...

[attachmentid=537801]
[attachmentid=537800]
[attachmentid=537802]
[attachmentid=537804]


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## D-DUB

my black on black '64...


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up


----------



## lowridin14

JEVRIES.... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Hehehe...I forgot about that one... :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 17 2006, 12:21 PM~5259955
> *Hehehe...I forgot about that one... :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanx!
> *


no problem


----------



## lowridin14

drnitrus


----------



## drnitrus

Good lookin out homie.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 17 2006, 12:55 PM~5260192
> *Good lookin out homie.
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

.......TTT :0


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## lowridin14

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

62 vert


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 19 2006, 10:46 AM~5271495
> *62 vert
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 19 2006, 10:48 AM~5271504
> *
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 19 2006, 10:49 AM~5271510
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

That system in the trunk looks tight.


----------



## D_Boy

if those cars were only real . . . .


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Apr 19 2006, 11:29 AM~5271705-->
> 
> 
> 
> That system in the trunk looks tight.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D_Boy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5272182
> *if those cars were only real . . . .
> *


i know what you mean


----------



## Sky.

Yo, put that duece on 13's homes!  None of that donk shizzle


----------



## madmonte81

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 19 2006, 09:48 AM~5271504
> *
> *


ohhhhhhhh a shot gun in the back seat!!!! j/k nice lookin deuce


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Apr 19 2006, 01:05 PM~5272328
> *Yo, put that duece on 13's homes!   None of that donk shizzle
> *



I ride big rims at heart. Those are only about 20" in 1:1. I didnt jack it up high. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

looks good homie, not a fan of the big wheels but it still looks clean, u should really consider foiling it :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 01:39 PM~5272572
> *looks good homie, not a fan of the big wheels but it still looks clean, u should really consider foiling it :biggrin:
> *


i just started learning how to foil. I put some of it on the lower trim so far last night. Im gonna do the top trim piece tonight.

here is a pic of the 64 i started to foil the interior. this is the first low low ive done. They are fun tho.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 19 2006, 10:50 AM~5272652
> *i just started learning how to foil. I put some of it on the lower trim so far last night. Im gonna do the top trim piece tonight.
> 
> here is a pic of the 64 i started to foil the interior. this is the first low low ive done. They are fun tho.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

I put some foil on the sides. looks good so far for my first attempt. Ill try to do the window trim next.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good man. IMO tuckin those big mothas.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kc2000000

61 im workin on


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Apr 20 2006, 03:45 PM~5281639
> *61 im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good looking 3 wheel!!!! Very realistic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Apr 20 2006, 04:45 PM~5281639
> *61 im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THAT'S WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## lowridin14

1ofaknd did this one for PROJECT59 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

Draginchains (HIGHRIDAH) 2004 IMPALA COUPE:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B's Custom

my 65. Still a work in progress.


----------



## lowridin14

looking good


----------



## 13dayton

this's my 64 i built this almost like a year ago


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Apr 23 2006, 03:27 PM~5298075
> *this's my 64 i built this almost like a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks klean.........any more pics????


----------



## 13dayton

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2006, 01:31 PM~5298107
> *looks klean.........any more pics????
> *



thank's homie


----------



## betoscustoms

_*Just jacked a set of D's and pulled the '63 out the back yard.........*_


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 23 2006, 10:22 PM~5300523
> *Just jacked a set of D's and pulled the '63 out the back yard.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it ready to be put on the trailer to be shipped yet


----------



## betoscustoms

:0_* No, the guy in Texas is still negotiting a price or trade. Hope he hurries before it goes back to the yard.....*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

That rust bucket is ready for a resto :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman

i was going through my junk box's today and look what i found. it's a 69 impala.
dam how did this one get away :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 3 2006, 08:05 PM~5366414
> *i was going through my junk box's today and look what i found. it's a 69 impala.
> dam how did this one get away :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey, put that back in the box (HEHEHE) :biggrin: lol


----------



## modelman

this almost got away bro. :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## FUTURERIDER™

this is a little project i had in my house its a diecast i deceided to put some daytons on it :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 8 2006, 11:27 AM~5202402
> *:0
> *


ANY MORE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## lowridin14

:scrutinize:


----------



## vegascutty

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 6 2006, 12:08 PM~5381357
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## vegascutty

:biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 23 2006, 10:22 PM~5300523
> *Just jacked a set of D's and pulled the '63 out the back yard.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT 6TREY LOOKS LIKE IT CAME OUT OF IMPALA BOBS READY TO GO TO THE SHOP!!!


----------



## HIJO DEL REY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259791


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 23 2006, 11:22 PM~5300523
> *Just jacked a set of D's and pulled the '63 out the back yard.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put some beat in the trunk and a motor it would look like a few rides here in MO ! LOL!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 12:22 AM~5300523
> *Just jacked a set of D's and pulled the '63 out the back yard.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remins me of mine that i call RUSTY JONES :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## 4pump_caddy

my 64 impala :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

this is just a quick build. my 1965 impala rag. still need's the clear coat and bare-metal. before i put it together i thought it would look good here. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2006, 12:18 PM~5520152
> *this is just a quick build. my 1965 impala rag. still need's the clear coat and bare-metal. before i put it together i thought it would look good here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


& WHATS UP WITH WHEELS IN THE BACK?


----------



## Mr Biggs

it will be done by friday.
and what wheel's :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2006, 10:31 AM~5520217
> *it will be done by friday.
> and what wheel's :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I'M GLAD I STOCKED UP ON THE "OLD SKOOL" 2-PIECE WHEELS!!!! GOT ME LIKE 10 SETS STILL. THOSE ARE THE ONLY WHEELS I REALLY LIKE STILL. THOSE ARE RESERVED FOR THE MORE DETAILED BUILDS. I'LL RUN THE NEWER ONES ON QUICKIES. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i tried to have it done by tonight , but i ran out of bare-metal foil. and the one's i found where too old. here's how it look's for now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

dam server


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2006, 08:15 PM~5529605
> *i tried to have it done by tonight , but i ran out of bare-metal foil. and the one's i found where too old. here's how it look's for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the hell is taking you sooooooo dam long?


----------



## Mr Biggs

ran out of bare-metal foil.

duhhhh!


----------



## kustombuilder

yea duhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 31 2006, 09:29 PM~5530022
> *yea duhhhhhhhh
> *


ok i did what i can for now. so i did all the wheel wells. 











:buttkick:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2006, 07:15 PM~5529605
> *i tried to have it done by tonight , but i ran out of bare-metal foil. and the one's i found where too old. here's how it look's for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*What you hiding B.... *_:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 31 2006, 11:17 PM~5530928
> *What you hiding B.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2006, 12:17 AM~5530928
> *What you hiding B.... :biggrin:
> *


Just a wild guess, but, is it the build off monte? you can see it in the pics when he posted the 69 impala


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hey I KNOW WHAT IT IS !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2006, 12:17 AM~5530928
> *What you hiding B.... :biggrin:
> *



2 door caddy? ....................................... or cutty?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2006, 09:15 PM~5529605
> *i tried to have it done by tonight , but i ran out of bare-metal foil. and the one's i found where too old. here's how it look's for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY FOOL DON'T LET THE SECRET OUT!!!!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2006, 09:26 PM~5529997
> *ran out of bare-metal foil.
> 
> duhhhh!
> *


you a fool. did you pick me up some new bmf too? I ran out :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

this is my old one


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE'S ONE MORE I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT. THIS WAS DONE A FEW YEAR'S BACK


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 11:13 PM~5562615
> *HERE'S ONE MORE I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT. THIS WAS DONE A FEW YEAR'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Goddamn, any more pics of that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 6 2006, 02:36 PM~5562839
> *Goddamn, any more pics of that?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!
I JUST FOUND THAT ONE ON MY PHOTO BUCKET. BUT I'LL LOOK AROUND I KNOW I GOT SOME MORE ON A DISC SOME WHERE.


----------



## Models IV Life

CAN'T REMEMBER IF I POSTED THESE PICS UP IN HERE. SO HERE IS ONE SEEN PIC AND ONE NEVER SEEN PIC.

















JAY'S ACE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

these 2 together made a few people mad in 99/2000. the one's too beat.










this one took the nnlwest 04.


----------



## kustombuilder

thats ugly you should give to me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2006, 04:41 PM~5563653
> *thats ugly you should give to me.
> *


 :biggrin: ...i almost forgot you lost to this ugly car too!  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

that wasnt funny.  funny man


----------



## Blingy76

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i159/Blingy76/DSCF0112.jpg HERES MY 63 IMPALA ON THE POST


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2006, 05:03 PM~5563731
> *that wasnt funny.  funny man
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 01:13 PM~5562615
> *HERE'S ONE MORE I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT. THIS WAS DONE A FEW YEAR'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey, thats LOCO 64! thats ur work Biggs?


----------



## tatman

> these 2 together made a few people mad in 99/2000. the one's too beat.
> 
> Whatever :angry: Thats why I stoped showing in that class :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 6 2006, 07:48 PM~5564482
> *Hey, thats LOCO 64!  thats ur work Biggs?
> *


yeah homie. that was back in the day.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 6 2006, 08:12 PM~5564582
> *Whatever :angry: Thats why I stoped showing in that class :biggrin:
> *




dam carnalito . and i went easy on you guy's too. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SOME FLICKS OF THE 65 WITH 5'20'S


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 01:51 PM~5568817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME FLICKS OF THE 65 WITH 5'20'S
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO BREAK OFF THE OTHER RIMS???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 7 2006, 03:56 PM~5568836
> *DID YOU HAVE TO BREAK OFF THE OTHER RIMS???
> *


YEA, BUT FUCK IT LOOKS BETTER WITH THE 5'20'S


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 02:00 PM~5568866
> *YEA, BUT FUCK IT LOOKS BETTER WITH THE 5'20'S
> *


HELL YEAH!!! COOL.


----------



## boskeeter

can somebody post a pic of a blackwashed 65 grille?


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 02:51 PM~5568817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME FLICKS OF THE 65 WITH 5'20'S
> *


DAMN, THAT 65 IS CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT....LETS SEE THOSE IMPALAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 01:51 PM~5568817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME FLICKS OF THE 65 WITH 5'20'S
> *



Wut Brand of rims are those


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 11 2006, 06:11 PM~5591193
> *Wut Brand of rims are those
> *


_they look like the Pegasus #1014 I have these in stock, PM me if you want some_


----------



## 1ofaknd

little something i'll be painting up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jun 7 2006, 05:55 PM~5569260
> *can somebody post a pic of a blackwashed 65 grille?
> *


here's a couple


----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5603955
> *little something i'll be painting up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that 68 is going to be


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 13 2006, 08:55 PM~5603955
> *little something i'll be painting up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you want for it homie?????


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2006, 01:33 AM~5604351
> *how much you want for it homie?????
> *


not for sale bro :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 14 2006, 03:32 AM~5604851
> *not for sale bro  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!! WANTED TO CUT THE ROOF OFF AND GRAFT A 67 CAPRICE ROOF ON IT FOR THE HOMIE!!! COOL. I'LL FIND ONE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5603955
> *little something i'll be painting up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we should make a caprice top for these ride's. 67,68,69. :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter

thanks for the pics 

i bet the 68 will come out good


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 09:01 AM~5606070
> *we should make a caprice top for these ride's. 67,68,69.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres a 67 i put a 70 roof on !


----------



## boskeeter

that looks badass mini


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jun 14 2006, 01:28 PM~5607257
> *that looks badass mini
> *


X2


----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2006, 12:34 PM~5606909
> *heres a 67 i put a 70 roof on !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

that thing is bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 15 2006, 01:12 AM~5610404
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> that thing is bad!!!!!!!
> *


x-2 looking good david.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2006, 12:34 PM~5606909
> *heres a 67 i put a 70 roof on !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a killer classic ride! :thumbsup: I really dig that you have your own personal style of graphics, really cool.


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam dave you gotz skillzz


----------



## v8rebel

Heres mine straight from the box! Nothing special done to it.


----------



## lowridin14

TTT.....FOR ALL THE CLEAN ASS IMPALAS   :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife

ok here are mine


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## stilldownivlife

and that 67 is off the hook mini :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0  clean


----------



## Mr Biggs

1965 impala rag..


----------



## raystrey

my 59


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

here is my 64 that I built when I was 9 I found it in the back of my closet


----------



## lowridin14

...ttt


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5713884
> *...ttt
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 4 2006, 10:41 AM~5713932
> *
> *


how in the fuck you guy's have a party up in here and don't even invite me


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2006, 11:46 AM~5713969
> *how in the fuck you guy's have a party up in here and don't even invite me
> *


we all here
url=http://www.smilieshq.com]







[/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]







[/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]







[/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]







[/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]







[/url]


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 4 2006, 10:47 AM~5713976
> *we all here
> url=http://www.smilieshq.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]url=http://www.smilieshq.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> *


ok who brought the firework's


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2006, 10:48 AM~5713983
> *<span style='color:red'>and who brought the food because i brought the drinks...lol*


----------



## Blingy76




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 02:09 PM~4674640
> *:cheesy:
> *


here's my 64 that somebody took a pic of


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 02:09 PM~4674640
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Not finished but here's one of many.

AKA...Lemon Drop


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 4 2006, 03:20 PM~5715714
> *Not finished but here's one of many.
> 
> AKA...Lemon Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BIGGER PICTURES?*_


----------



## LaidbackLuis

my badd.....


Need some foiling before its completed.


----------



## lowridin14

LOOKS CLEAN...


----------



## lowridin14

ttt....


----------



## stilldownivlife

my 59


----------



## lowridin14

CLEAN 59


----------



## stilldownivlife

http://www.yourpichut.com/files//42/blue%20sun4.JPG


----------



## stilldownivlife

thanx heres the 70

http://www.yourpichut.com/files//42/59%20012.jpg


----------



## D-DUB

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 18 2006, 09:05 PM~5799525
> *my 59
> 
> 
> *


thats one clean ass '59


----------



## psn8586

i agree...one clean '59


----------



## stilldownivlife

thanks heres a couple more i just took


----------



## betoscustoms

I LIKE THIS PICTURE


----------



## stilldownivlife

here fullsize pichut changed their shit


----------



## ItalianStallion131

is this still going? Because I just picked up the 96 Impala SS actually 3 of them. I want to build it


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 19 2006, 04:42 AM~5800965
> *is this still going?  Because I just picked up the 96 Impala SS actually 3 of them.  I want to build it
> *


well go right ahead and build


----------



## jevries

The cars in combo with the figurines...it looks so tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 19 2006, 01:04 AM~5800673
> *here fullsize pichut changed their shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: i didnt put any of my 62 up so i thought i would add a couple


----------



## punkmasterplex1

every one of your cars looks great stilldown!


----------



## stilldownivlife

and here is one with my light blue 64 may she rest in piece :tears: 
(i got mad and it got thrown across a room against a wall)
salvaged some of it but tossed most of it


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: thanks man


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 23 2006, 02:53 AM~4684853
> *jus a lil somthin' :biggrin:
> *





ok.....how did ya make the 360 degree photo?


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 06:31 PM~4712560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I OWN THIS CAR


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 3 2006, 11:36 PM~6099526
> *I OWN THIS CAR
> *


My wife bought this for me like 12 years ago for Fathers Day. Very detailed FRANKLIN MINT


----------



## holly.hoodlum

YEAH I SAW IT IN THE LOWRIDERBIKE MAGA
ZINE ONCE, GOT ANY FOR SALE????


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6099530
> *My wife bought this for me like 12 years ago for Fathers Day. Very detailed FRANKLIN MINT
> *


YUP


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

VERY NICE RIDES GUYS I WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS,I GOT A COUPLE OF CARS MYSELF,I SEE SOME PICS FROM BIG BOYS BACK TO THA HOOD CAR SHOW. I GO TO THOSE SHOWS,JUST DON'T KNOW WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS GONNA BE HELD,WENT TO THA SHOP BUT IS CLOSED,OH WELL CAN SOME 1 HELP ME TO POST MY PICS PLEASE? THANX GUYS YOUR HELP IS APPRECIATED


----------



## Blingy76

this is my impala that i am still working on doing the foil on it right now


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## Sky.

Very Tight '59! Nice work! Keep them impala's coming! I need to get my 58 finished so i can post it up


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 26 2006, 07:04 AM~6246112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

thanks homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2006, 07:02 AM~4685432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get this photo ???? That looks like a buddy of mines 58???? Hey it is. Thats Gil Alvares from El Chuco


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WOULD POST MY 58 BUT I DUNNO HOW TO POST PIX YET,BUT THOSE RIDEZ ARE SICK!KEEP IT UP GUYS


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Oct 1 2006, 03:54 PM~6283632
> *
> *


TTT...WHERE ARE THE IMPALAS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST FINISHED MY 1962 IMPALA WAGON. " THE BLACK MAMBA "

SPY VS SPY.


----------



## lowridin14

:0 LOOKING GOOD BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

heres mine


----------



## drnitrus

1960


----------



## Blingy76

*HERE IS MY 67 AND MY 63.




























THE 63 HAD SOME DUBS ON IT BUT I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER WITH THE 13'S*


----------



## jevries

Great looking rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Nice Impalas guys!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## iced

you couldn't help putting it on here


----------



## Pokey

Here's one from a recent show.

Not mine,


----------



## Linc

a few of mine,



and a couple wips,


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 13 2006, 07:09 PM~6562083
> *you couldn't help putting it on here
> *



Its An Impala aint It :uh:


----------



## iced

i was just saying you brought impala fest back up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ttt!











LOL! I post a pic in here eveyday if you want ICED !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 02:23 AM~6898585
> *ttt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  I  post  a  pic  in  here  eveyday  if  you  want  ICED !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats one busy ass paint job!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 02:36 AM~6898690
> *thats one busy ass paint job!
> *












Back before i had MY PENS ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 02:39 AM~6898724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back  before  i  had  MY  PENS !  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of pens ??? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 12:45 AM~6898756
> *what kind of pens ??? :biggrin:
> *



who makes them? Where you get them? :biggrin: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 02:54 AM~6898830
> *who makes them?  Where you get them?  :biggrin:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


come on mini tell us!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## LowandBeyond

well since this topic is right here, I guess I could add my trey.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

clean!!!  i brung this topic up cus im workin on a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 11:58 PM~6898857
> *well since this topic is right here,  I guess I could add my trey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS TREY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 12:59 AM~6898864
> *clean!!!  i brung this topic up cus im workin on a 64  :biggrin:
> *


cough *bullshit* cough :biggrin: 


me too. 
















just about done. I have to wet sand to get all the wrinkles out. Chassie from a old build.


----------



## LowandBeyond

thanks Beto! its one of my favs on the shelf as of right now.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 03:04 AM~6898885
> *cough *bullshit* cough    :biggrin:
> me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just about done.  I have to wet sand to get all the wrinkles out. Chassie from a old build.
> *


damn bro that looks good like the paint  lol i am bro im planning on doing a copper paint job like king if rimz 60 but with black wires and tan in sides


----------



## bigdogg323

heres mine


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

one more bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 02:02 PM~6903127
> *one more bigdogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gracias scooby
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 4 2007, 02:00 PM~6903101
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some pen work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

no pen homie all hand pinstripped


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is my oldschool lookin 4 almost done


----------



## 79burider

still needs a bit more work (more foiling polish and puttin diff wheels these are juss mock ups


----------



## modeltech

heres mine!!


----------



## EVIL C

NICE JOB MT :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 408models

Heres 2 of mine so far:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

One of mine in the making.

Those wheels are gonna be replaced for some chrome d's.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 4 2007, 02:27 PM~6903367
> *here is my oldschool lookin 4 almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How'd you get Big Mike to be in the pic? 


:roflmao:


Nice lookin build.


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just cause i am a posting *********** WHORE !


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2007, 02:26 PM~7149809
> *Just  cause  i  am a  posting  ***********  WHORE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I REALLY like this 4!


----------



## Models IV Life

AHHH YES..IMPALAS ARE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE DONE SOON WITH "SANDBOX 64"!!!!!! YES I KNOW, I LAGG!!!..LOL


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Josh

here goes mine,its still under construction still,its all original


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I guess i need to add some of new Impala builds ! 

68 Custom coupe 










70 2dr wagon










96 impala wagon










66 impala 










67 impala 










61 4dr impala


----------



## LaidbackLuis

A few projects in the making:


Dos Equis:










El Veterano;










62' Belair: 









62 Vert:


----------



## raystrey

How in the hell did I miss putting my 60 in this thread.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 4 2007, 05:22 PM~6903331
> *no pen homie all hand pinstripped
> *


what size brush?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 20 2007, 09:26 AM~8140863
> *How in the hell did I miss putting my 60 in this thread.
> 
> *


Cant get enough of this one homie.


----------



## modeltech

MY 62 VERT!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe

sorry for the crappy pic but heres my collection of impalas, (from the top: 64, 63, 62, 61.)


----------



## 1ofaknd

65 ragtop


----------



## 1ofaknd

94 impala


----------



## twinn

my 64


----------



## 79burider

omg that black sixtyfour iss ssssiiiickkkk shit thats one clean ass engine bay enuff chrome?? lol


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i love that 64 twinn :thumbsup:

here is my 64


----------



## stilldownivlife

and my 63


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 20 2007, 10:02 PM~8145058
> *my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean !


----------



## ALL"D"AY

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 21 2007, 05:08 AM~8146443
> *Clean !
> *


hell yeah thats clean!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u mean off da chain!lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

My fully kustum 64' impala






































*~KING KONG~*


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## 8-Ball

these are some clean imps guys keep up the good work. i hope i can get my finished sooner or later so i can post it in here.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 08:22 PM~4712477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some pics of my new 61 vert...


----------



## sidetoside

Here are my 64 .... vent wit Hard Top ! Sometimes !!


----------



## Tip Slow

nice ride homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie..... those clinders look real....


----------



## Tip Slow

x2,where's mini is he still hidin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore this topic


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:00 AM~8899377
> *x2,where's mini is he still hidin
> *


yea he want u off his nuts...


----------



## Tip Slow

ok man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

it came after you posted it,


----------



## sidetoside

Here is some more of my Shit !





























"Damn Shit" Anywhere in Arizona my Diorama !


----------



## Tip Slow

damn he takin a shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

"AY, SMOKIE BACK HERE TAKIN A SHIT!I AINT GON TELL NOBODY ELSE.NA LA LA LA LA NA NA LA LA"
LOL THATS A FUNNY DIORAMA


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice stuff


----------



## pancho1969

NICE BUILDS EVERYONE COOL DIORAMA SIDETOSIDE :roflmao: :thumbsup: 


HERES MY 64


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice paintjob on that 6fo pancho!


----------



## layn22sonframe

:wow: damn i need to get to work lol


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Sep 30 2007, 11:54 PM~8904996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here ya go bro. Hit enter a time or two after posting the link. Much better. :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Wow! nice stuff!


----------



## MRLATINO

THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO, FIRST TIME POSTING


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 1 2007, 12:13 AM~8905086
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO, FIRST TIME POSTING
> *



its cool. Shit most the people don't even get that close to posting pics the 1st time. :biggrin: 

Its just much eazier for people to see them when going down instead of across. 



You got some nice shit homie!!! 


Alot of us have our own build threads on here.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 30 2007, 05:57 AM~8899367
> *Here are my 64 .... vent wit Hard Top ! Sometimes !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one got some nice detail. Nice setup and the cylinders do look real. scratches and everything....


----------



## sidetoside

3 more Pics of my Impala Diorama ....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 30 2007, 01:35 PM~8899445
> *Here is some more of my Shit !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Is that a replica of Freshly Squeezed? Even got the correct interior  

I really really really love this build!


----------



## sidetoside

This is a Replica of "Big Worms" Car from the Movie Friday ! I only had the Pitures from the TV !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

his spokes were painted orange


----------



## sidetoside

What , Worms Spokes are Painted ??? I must look the Movie again !!
:uh:


----------



## westempire

Nice 61


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 1 2007, 11:33 PM~8908892
> *This is a Replica of "Big Worms" Car from the Movie Friday ! I only had the Pitures from the TV !
> *


Yeah that car is called Freshly Squeezed. It did have painted spokes, here are some pics


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 1 2007, 04:07 PM~8909164
> *Yeah that car is called Freshly Squeezed. It did have painted spokes, here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always loved that car.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 03:09 PM~8909183
> *i always loved that car.
> *


Me too


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 1 2007, 09:57 PM~8911973
> *Me too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

OK thats right Painted Spokes !!!!
So i must Paint it on my Model too ! 

Thanx Homies !!


----------



## regalistic

hers a couple i built..


----------



## sidetoside

Here bis a other 64 , its a Jada Diecast Model , and has a 3 Motor set up ! Its heavy but goes like Hell !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Man I need to hurry up and finish both of these........

:tears:


----------



## BODINE

this i sold unfinished


----------



## MKD904

Here's Mine...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## aztek_warrior

Here is the one i got done, and im working on the
bottom one for the Traditional Build off


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## ElRafa

That is clean bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 30 2007, 11:56 PM~9119768
> *That is clean bro
> *


x2


----------



## twinn

havent added these 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*SICK!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BODINE




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 21 2006, 05:30 PM~4674762
> *
> *


forgot i had this 1 in da case. glass city model show march 2005. toledo, oh.


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## 2lowsyn

some of my first bulds, not as good as most of you guys yet but ther impala's


----------



## Models IV Life

THE HOMIES 64' NEEDS TO BE IN HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## cooshit

daaam twinn that 67 is cold as hell!!


----------



## cooshit

here's a few of mine


----------



## cooshit

my 61 that aint complete yet


----------



## MARINATE

THE LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS!


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD WEY.. :0


----------



## Blue s10

Nice work marinate


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 04:48 PM~9205300
> *LOOKING GOOD WEY.. :0
> *


X2


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 11 2007, 05:46 PM~9205289
> *THE LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT MOFO IS HARD BRO


----------



## Models IV Life

"BLOW" JAY HOLT 61 IMPALA SS.</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>CUSTOM BUILDERS M.C.C.


----------



## Models IV Life

"MONEY&POWER" JAY HOLT 64' IMPALA SS RAG.</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>CUSTOM BUILDERS M.C.C.


----------



## Models IV Life

ABBY'S 59' RAG!</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>CUSTOM BUILDERS M.C.C.


----------



## modelsbyroni

05 impala with body kit


----------



## old low&slo

that 05 is sswwweeeeeettt !!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Nov 9 2007, 08:54 PM~9195991-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIES 64' NEEDS TO BE IN HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Nov 11 2007, 02:46 PM~9205289
> *THE LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what u guys hiding in the trunks??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 3 2007, 07:22 PM~9366231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 impala with body kit
> *


NICE


----------



## modeltech

nice ass rides homies!! here's my latest impala!! 67 vert!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

NOTHING HIDDEN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## tatman




----------



## spikekid999

shitty pic i know but heres my nascar inspired 67 imp


----------



## mademan

dunno if I posted my 67 in here yet
finally got some decent pics;


----------



## lowridin14

i forgot about this topic :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 4 2007, 11:02 PM~9375793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice like the color combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

[







IMG]http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

dont look as good as some of the ones posted but its in the works.


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^thats sick!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

:yes: it is


----------



## Blue s10

Damn this thing is bad ass. 







> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 23 2006, 08:27 AM~4685996
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

bucket.com/alb







ums/ee165/modelsbyroni/012-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## modelsbyroni

otobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/012-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## orange candy M.C.




----------



## orange candy M.C.




----------



## regalistic

might as well add this one to the list


----------



## Guest

Great looking build Regalistic.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2007, 01:58 AM~9377839
> *dunno if I posted my 67 in here yet
> finally got some decent pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you hopped so much.it broke a ball joint. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> /quote]
> shit somebody stole rims on this one :biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels




----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT


damn.... 10 pages back......


----------



## undead white boy

heres mine




































still a work in progress though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## undead white boy

nice sun roof bro


----------



## layn22sonframe

:0 :0 love the color, awesome job bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*TTT FOR THE NEW FUKKERS* :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

my 61 rag


----------



## 61impala831




----------



## 61impala831




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 24 2008, 12:11 PM~10018573
> *
> 
> *


damn.... that looks sick homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo homies heres a little forgotten project that i came across lookin threw my old shit :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 05:06 PM~10020567
> *yo homies heres a little forgotten project that i came across lookin threw my old shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fukkin oldskoo custom shit right there homie.... make a custom chrome rear panel by the tail lights...


----------



## 61impala831

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 06:59 PM~10020503
> *damn.... that looks sick homie...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## Mariusf78

Are those aircraft pumps in your '60 Chevy? How do I Make Them?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10020567
> *yo homies heres a little forgotten project that i came across lookin threw my old shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


add a contanental kit to it too


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 2 2008, 10:12 PM~10564722
> *add a contanental kit to it too
> *


that is sick


----------



## [email protected]

:0 TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

on switches


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

lil somethin i did cus i was bored :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick rides homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 09:03 PM~11531569
> *sick rides homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Gil


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 6 2008, 06:30 PM~11536657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




turned out good roni!!


----------



## SAUL

ON TRU RAYS AND 59 SPINNERS


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :worship: to this whole topic guys.


1960-1964 :biggrin: 









and that primered 62 turned into this :0


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## las_crucez

TTT for the bowtie legends


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10020567
> *yo homies heres a little forgotten project that i came across lookin threw my old shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want.... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVEYONE, I CAN JOIN THE FUN WITH MY LO-LO FELLAS!!  AS YOU MAY REMEMBER, IT'S 1/16TH SCALE


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 16 2008, 11:03 PM~12177244
> *:biggrin: WELL EVEYONE, I CAN JOIN THE FUN WITH MY LO-LO FELLAS!!  AS YOU MAY REMEMBER, IT'S 1/16TH SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## MEENGREENGTP

i found this 79 impala/caprice toy at a lil shop in wisconsin at a drag strip its a little smaller than a 1:18 scale.. it was a toy cop car.. light bar on the roof molded white with black quarters and doghouse.. i filled in the holes in the roof and shaved the doors like my real 78 impala i been working on (it will look like the model when done, 20" american racing wheels and some bule paint under that brand new white top) .. it used to take "d" batteries lol..but my real chevy has been a 6 year project so far the model/toy took a month.. the hood was hard to make and it still isnt perfect... here are some other chevys i built too....


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

heres a 58 im workin on


----------



## BigTModels




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

heres a couple of mine


----------



## eric64impala

> heres a couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i normaly dont like when they do this to an impala but this one is freakin bad ass


----------



## MEENGREENGTP

oohhh my ggoooooddd that blower on that 67' is sooo badass.. where did u get it? another kit? i need one in my life..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by MEENGREENGTP_@Nov 17 2008, 09:53 PM~12185372
> *oohhh my ggoooooddd that blower on that 67' is sooo badass.. where did u get it? another kit? i need one in my life..
> *


corvette kit some photo etch and a parts bin is all ya need :biggrin:


----------



## MEENGREENGTP

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 17 2008, 07:55 PM~12185390
> *corvette kit some photo etch and a parts bin is all ya need :biggrin:
> *



man that car is sick for real... thats my style all the way... i've never used the photo etched parts... i think im afraid of screwin up when it comes to gluing them.


----------



## AJ128




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

cant be skeered......lol not too bad.


----------



## lowridin14

TTT Homies :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

I guess I will add my impalas
58








59








64


----------



## sweetdreamer




----------



## lonnie

here's a couple of mine :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 6 2009, 05:51 PM~14396642
> *here's a couple of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY LONNIE 6FOE LOOKS FUCKEN SWEET BRO  

WHAT COLOR IS IT


----------



## lowridin14

I wanna see more of this one BIGGS! :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 17 2008, 12:03 AM~12177244
> *:biggrin: WELL EVEYONE, I CAN JOIN THE FUN WITH MY LO-LO FELLAS!!  AS YOU MAY REMEMBER, IT'S 1/16TH SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND HERE IS THE FINISHED LOW ROD


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 7 2009, 12:16 PM~14403773
> *I wanna see more of this one BIGGS! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no shit huh come on biggs  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 7 2009, 02:38 PM~14403960
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS ONE! IT SHOWS A BIT OF EVERYTHING


----------



## lowridin14

i love this :cheesy: CLEAN build


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2009, 01:08 PM~14403686
> *HEY LONNIE 6FOE LOOKS FUCKEN SWEET BRO
> 
> WHAT COLOR IS IT
> *



inci gold from testors with firery orange accents :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Siim123

My 'Pallas


----------



## kjkj87




----------



## kjkj87




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 14 2009, 07:39 PM~14475507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man Toni, you've been putting out some nice builds lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

63 impala

:| :|


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14515233
> *63 impala
> 
> :|  :|
> *


BRO THAT IS BADD ASS!!!! I'LL GET THE TUB OUT TO YOU ASAP!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2009, 01:26 AM~14515233
> *63 impala
> 
> :|  :|
> *





thats sick as fawk, i wanna see the rest of the ride tho


----------



## low4oshow

now i gotta make this hard ass steering system :burn: :banghead:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:41 PM~14515349
> *now i gotta make this hard ass steering system :burn:  :banghead:
> *


 IT'S SIMPLE BRO!! I'LL GET YOU THE PICS FOR YOU TO REFER TO


----------



## low4oshow

thanks.and bro im just gettin back on lil. it had messed a wile ago


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 01:38 AM~14515334
> *thats sick as fawk, i wanna see the rest of the ride tho
> *


mabie later


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2009, 12:24 AM~14515483
> *mabie later
> *


SHOW THE PICS BRO!!! I GOT YOUR PAN AT THE HOUSE!! PM ME YOUR ADDY AND IT'S ON IT'S WAY PLAYA


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## [email protected]

more more more :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Lookin real nice Low!!!!!


----------



## regalistic




----------



## EVIL C

That is beautiful


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 20 2009, 05:04 PM~14528001
> *That is beautiful
> *


X-1960!!!


----------



## gseeds

digging up a pair of oldies but goodies. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> ill never get tired of looking at this ride!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## low4oshow

63 part 2

 heres the part 2 of the 1/16 scale 63


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 20 2009, 02:18 PM~14526760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN COLOR BRO!! LOOKS GREAT!! REMINDS ME WHEN MY LOW ROD WAS AT THAT STAGE :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14526760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I checked the vid, looks awesome!!!


----------



## low4oshow

thanks :biggrin:
i had to use a wheel in the middle of the frame 2 keep the 
rear up becouse the cylinders arnt connected yet.......


----------



## TBK1

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 20 2009, 03:43 PM~14527091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THis is 2 clean!!! ONE OF THE BEST!!!!


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

no springs!


----------



## Hydrohype

okay dont trip, I want some of this thread.. I will be bACK.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 22 2009, 10:32 AM~14546804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOODIE


----------



## EVIL C

digging up a pair of oldies but goodies. :biggrin: 











I still love that 71 till this day


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 22 2009, 02:32 AM~14546804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WICKED BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## caprice on dz

finally finished the impala. I took these before I added the knockoffs but their in the last pic

















































when my printer is up and running this will be my tags


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice Build Homie


----------



## Hydrohype

coming soon, 65 impala, my version of a low-rod.
I dont think the pictures do this build justice... I dont have a digi-camera
and I dont know how to edit yet. so I made a couple of bad stills out of 







[/IMG]not to good video clips......







[/IMG]..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 24 2009, 03:29 PM~14573254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice,that moter look bas ass,,,,,,,I want to see that 65 chevy impala.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 24 2009, 03:45 PM~14573438
> *Real nice,that moter look bas ass,,,,,,,I want to see that 65 chevy impala.
> *


thanks homie, the paint is a different shade of green now.
A.I.Y.D.K. lol like I said I want some of this thread...I'll be checkin in from time to 
time...this shit is fun sometimes,,,but if I am reading and writing. then I am not
building! you know how that goes!


----------



## Hydrohype

> finally finished the impala. I took these before I added the knockoffs but their in the last pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 wanting to take flight! I can relate, caprice on d'z, it's been a while
> we have talked before, I think on glasshouse fest?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 14 2009, 07:37 PM~14475473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay you just had to go all shuttin shit down with 1000 impala'a and shit.
okay I aint mad at you........ :angry:


----------



## kjkj87

you know how it's done,I;m a impala man. LOWRIDING 4 LIFE


----------



## Hydrohype

kj up at 3:07 a.m.? someone must be in the Lab! hey you seen the lifted tray in
the beggining of the thread...? damm it make's me want to jump. I got a lifted 64, 
it one of the car's I used agianst young Hogg, when I payed him a house call 
on his birthday a couple of month's ago...I will get the footage when I go back for a rematch in the next week or so...he'e got a red duce's and a slant back 68 that deserve's to be on this thread. man I got to get to work....


----------



## jevries




----------



## low4oshow

:worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14639116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

Man this car from pauncho1969 looks like the top will fold down at the push of 
a buttun! Okay Jevries that dont mean start working a little fold down retractable
top! Or does it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 02:50 PM~14639116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAng!!! is that 1/25 scale? Thats bad bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its like 1/10th!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 03:50 PM~14639116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dig this !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 31 2009, 05:32 PM~14639964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pancho1969, man you do such clean builds !! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14655390
> *DAAAng!!! is that 1/25 scale?  Thats bad bro!
> *


Thanx! It's 1/12 scale.


----------



## Hydrohype

I said I would be back. and I came with my little friend. And she is thirsty
for high octane gasoline. and praise from on looker's. but other than that
get out the way..this is my low rod..and my answer to Dunk car's 
and George Jetson hybrid vehicles......long list of tech info tomorrow..wheather it's
wanted or not........[http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/SnapShot6.jpg[/IMG]














http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hydrohype

]








my bad I did say Low rod.. photo fuckit.. dont hate let me show my 
pictures'.........


----------



## COAST2COAST

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ^^^^^^^^


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2009, 04:25 AM~14657564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad I did say Low rod..  photo fuckit.. dont hate let me show my
> pictures'.........
> *



that 65 came out bad ass


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2009, 04:10 AM~14657536
> *I said I would be back.  and I came with my little friend. And she is thirsty
> for high octane gasoline. and praise from on looker's.  but other than that
> get out the way..this is my low rod..and my answer to Dunk car's
> and George Jetson hybrid vehicles......long list of tech info tomorrow..wheather it's
> wanted or not........[http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/SnapShot6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile007.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Thanks you guys'.. (all three of you)
Kj (T.M.)87 Get's the credit for taking my color vision and makeing it a reality!
much prop's dogg! I say we did it agian  Man I want to crawl in this bitch
and tear some pavement up. you know? or post like 100 more pictures
and write shit all day...Damm no coffee, and I got to go pay rent...ok
time to be a grown-up........


----------



## Hydrohype

MG]


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

yea I figure i'll post picture first then talk. cause I hate when I say something
and then I get the photo snafu. Anyway I always wanted to show somthing with 
some heat, this is my fantasy motor, I wanted something the clearly looked 
threatning. And the 396 carbed. looked so small to me but i loved the idea of 
the air-conditioning pump being on and hooked up. and the only other blocks I 
have 427 chevy's almost the same in size.. but I got this mopar motor i wanted to 
build for a 63 falcon convertable...(yea that still sound's good) anyway with the 
mopar I would have had firewall issues....so I went fantasy..the 396 has mopar hemi heads and and and valve covers..that explanes why they say chrysler power
on them. the old manifold was ground 3 quarters near off. minus spot for the distributer and chrome thingy that I am telling myself is a speacial core.
(now thats lowriding) well then I sorta dremelled the GMC 6.71 super charger
between the two heads. I knew I would have clearance issues,
(with the serpantine belt)and conection issues of the belt and supercharger
plate...as well as really putting a chrome fan on. but I wanted the air, power 
stering alternater..so serpanting was run passed a torch a couple of times


----------



## Hydrohype

yea I figure i'll post picture first then talk. cause I hate when I say something
and then I get the photo snafu. Anyway I always wanted to show somthing with 
some heat, this is my fantasy motor, I wanted something the clearly looked 
threatning. And the 396 carbed. looked so small to me but i loved the idea of 
the air-conditioning pump being on and hooked up. and the only other blocks I 
have 427 chevy's almost the same in size.. but I got this mopar motor i wanted to 
build for a 63 falcon convertable...(yea that still sound's good) anyway with the 
mopar I would have had firewall issues....so I went fantasy..the 396 has mopar hemi heads and and and valve covers..that explanes why they say chrysler power
on them. the old manifold was ground 3 quarters near off. minus spot for the distributer and chrome thingy that I am telling myself is a speacial core.
(now thats lowriding) well then I sorta dremelled the GMC 6.71 super charger
between the two heads. I knew I would have clearance issues,
(with the serpantine belt)and conection issues of the belt and supercharger
plate...as well as really putting a chrome fan on. but I wanted the air, power 
stering alternater..so serpanting was run passed a torch a couple of times
and persuaded to bend slightily to the right. so it could meat that plate..
the yellow and blue wire coming out of the plate have no purpose at all
I just thought if i ran some soder comin out of the plate then painted the soder
it may look more like (threatning) or (oh it's saposed to be there) i mean its 
coming out of the charger and it's painted for God's sake!) one yellow an one blue.
then on top of the super charger we have Hilborn feul Infecters with Hiborn skoop
I am so pleased with this...I wanted to cut the hood and make way for the skoop
it's painted nice already...I am still going to cut it the hood. but i have to get better at running spart plug wires...my first time..and the wires are sticking up
like Peggy Bundy's hair..that's why no hood for now....


----------



## Hydrohype

you cant see it but there is still peace of a water pump there and a radaiter hose 
keeps her cool and conected...and yea i built a model without hydro's
DONT GET USED TO IT! I am hydrohype, And I like my suspension
my way... Evan if I dont have crome on my real cars....


----------



## thomy205




----------



## Hydrohype

And I have not violated this fine thread. by posting non impala's
there is my 59 on the moniter behind my Big Chevy's.......


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2009, 01:38 AM~14679926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea handle your biz Kentuky. Do it the way you want too. I see you
and I am not mad you...And I can say I have never seen a chrome piece off of a 60 mounted on a 63...and it works....you did the damm thing......peace


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Louisville, I want that braided radiator hose on the trey!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14527091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have been waiting to order my 60 wagon from a friend..my birthday is saturday and i am getting a 60 wagon and a mint 66 impala..daddy is waiting for the finall word now. before I kick off the pay-pal.......


----------



## cooshit

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 6 2009, 01:26 PM~14393853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup...that's jus plain badass. excellent work


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2009, 06:10 AM~14657536
> *I said I would be back.  and I came with my little friend. And she is thirsty
> for high octane gasoline. and praise from on looker's.  but other than that
> get out the way..this is my low rod..and my answer to Dunk car's
> and George Jetson hybrid vehicles......long list of tech info tomorrow..wheather it's
> wanted or not........[http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/SnapShot6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile007.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

tonioseven...how can I be down with the cruzer skirts? And mor close ups 
please...


----------



## Hydrohype

another way of wanting to take flight..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST SEEN IT IN PERSON AND IT'S A SWEET BUILD BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14684879
> *yea  handle your biz Kentuky. Do it the way you want too. I see you
> and I am not mad you...And I can say I have never seen a chrome piece off of a 60 mounted on a 63...and it works....you did the damm thing......peace
> *



i thought it would be a lil diff lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2009, 03:50 PM~14712682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was told that is one out of what was only 200 ever made? hard top's that is!
1/25's are out there but really rare!


----------



## Hydrohype

I got a couple of promos' for my birthday...No not ****'s 
no not hoe's... promos..4 my birthday..yea I am a old ass man who plays with
car's! Is'nt this layitlow? anyway as soon as this deal closed someone else 
offerd to buy it for twice what I payed. thats when i got this (once around
the block) feeling! I'm like but damm i need to at least throw some D's
on it and take it around the block! you know through the park once or twice
just a little bit of time on the blvd..you know not to much it's a work in progress
kind of a thing..it's not even lifted. you just go to the muffler shop and get the 
rear coils clamped..save up for some glasspacks,,tell the shop (I'l be back
I got to take it home) I dont even have tag's ! maybe the seats are ripped
and the seller still has the blanket that he used as a seat cover? but it does not matter you just want to see what it looks like with rims! and then it's well
(once around the block)


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## truscale

Here's one I'll be starting soon. Got it from fellow club member and all around cool guy David( OLDSCHOOL67), '62 hard top. An original promo, that was missing a few pieces. I'm thinking kandy cherry red with a flaked and paneled roof , and riding on 13" and 5.20's.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:uh:  that sounds tight


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 5 2009, 05:18 PM~14684930
> *Hey Louisville, I want that braided radiator hose on the trey!
> *


we can work sumthin out homie lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 15 2009, 05:31 PM~14779599
> *Here's one I'll be starting soon. Got it from fellow club member and all around cool guy David( OLDSCHOOL67), '62 hard top. An original promo, that was missing a few pieces. I'm thinking kandy cherry red with a flaked and paneled roof , and riding on 13" and 5.20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A guy with these kind of tru spokes in his model garage, can probably get a hold of some supremes if he wanted to?? what do you say guy with the rare ass
62? can you hook a wanabe builder up with some supremes?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres sum of my builds, I also posted these on the ss'z topic so if you saw them there and think im blowing the forum up my bad, I saw this topic too late :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 06:12 AM~14782703
> *Heres sum of my builds, I also posted these on the ss'z topic so if you saw them there and think im blowing the forum up my bad, I saw this topic too late :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them some sweet rollers homie! you got some serious paint skills.


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 15 2009, 08:53 PM~14780931
> *we can work sumthin out homie lol
> *


 a you know what? I am cool on the radiater hose..but do you have any
left over's pairs you want to get rid off...?
you avitar show's 3 pairs...I wil take the smallest one's off of your hands!
:cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 17 2008, 07:46 PM~12185300
> *heres a couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to roll with this seven...i absolutly love this build!


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14639116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TERRIBLE... :0


----------



## Hydrohype

I have a thing for wagons...there something about the pose of a rider wagon.








Drualics did this..then one day i see a wagon


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2009, 02:34 PM~14841443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 wagon, look's good, nice job


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## kjkj87

the pic's came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 04:12 AM~14782703
> *Heres sum of my builds, I also posted these on the ss'z topic so if you saw them there and think im blowing the forum up my bad, I saw this topic too late :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaam thats some nice flake jobs im still getting practice

any pointers? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14639116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14879273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks interesting Marky!


----------



## Hydrohype

i neve thought i would do metal, hear in the states, we see all these die cast
just when you go to pay for you gas....and most leave's a sour taste in my mouth.
but a few month's ago i saw this stock 64, and it looked 1/25? I said no i cant,
(it's die cast) but it's clean,,wagons are so gansta! but it's die cast! okay i took it home..later that night i was online getting five more..2 red and 2 white..
I want to lift 2 and make 3 poser's ....I've seen die cast lifted years ago, but i really did not like the whole brass tubbing solderd together thing! plus after two month's I have not been able to solder or lightly weld anything! and I dont like the way the car relax's in a locked up position. then when hit the switch it dumps first
then the springs launch the car back up! so the first poser is sort of modeled 
how I want to lift it..i want the car to relax almost in a laid position, untill I launch the car, once it comes back down I want it to land on spring..not be launced by
spring! compared to plastic this thing way's a ton. so I figure even a poser should have some kind of shock reduction element to it.. I really am the slowest person I know..I am barely getting started again on the 61 I told you about month's ago..
I am still going back to Hogg's house for my hop footage and my rematch.
he is still beating his chest and talking like tarzan!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 05:29 PM~14783265
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didnt notice that grille/pumper mod before :0 . Looks really cool!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14887519
> *i neve thought i would do metal, hear in the states, we see all these die cast
> just when you go to pay for you gas....and most leave's a sour taste in my mouth.
> but a few month's ago i saw this stock 64, and it looked 1/25? I said no i cant,
> (it's die cast) but it's clean,,wagons are so gansta! but it's die cast! okay i took it home..later that night i was online getting five more..2 red and 2 white..
> I want to lift 2 and make 3 poser's ....I've seen die cast lifted years ago, but i really did not like the whole brass tubbing solderd together thing!  plus after two month's I have not been able to solder or lightly weld anything! and I dont like the way the car relax's in a locked up position. then when hit the switch it dumps first
> then the springs launch the car back up!  so the first poser is sort of modeled
> how I want to lift it..i want the car to relax almost in a laid position, untill I launch the car, once it comes back down I want it to land on spring..not be launced by
> spring! compared to plastic this thing way's a ton.  so I figure even a poser should have some kind of shock reduction element to it.. I really am the slowest person I know..I am barely getting started again on the 61 I told you about month's ago..
> I am still going back to Hogg's house for my hop footage and my rematch.
> he is still beating his chest and talking like tarzan!
> *



That's the big plus of die cast...the weight and realism in movement because of that.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## harborareaPhil

my last project and my current


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: I love the roof patternwork :thumbsup: 


My Impalas, not sure if I have already posted here:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2009, 02:18 AM~14895215
> * my last project and my current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deep flakes, smooth paterns,,,and something we dont see everyday
on 63 models...skirts...yea yea I like it...who left the back window half down?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2009, 04:16 AM~14895338
> *:thumbsup: I love the roof patternwork :thumbsup:
> My Impalas, not sure if I have already posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember the 64(mind blowing) but i dont recall the 65. clean rich as 
car..the 65 looks like he got to the car show late...you know when there is no more parking space's and they make you park on the dirt?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14896509
> *i remember the 64(mind blowing) but i dont recall the 65. clean rich as
> car..the 65 looks like he got to the car show late...you know when there is no more parking space's and they make you park on the dirt?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I actually wanted to make it look like 65 is on some kinda cliff in seaside in sunset. :biggrin: . 
Its actually big rock we have in countryside farm next to house, I thought it would look like cliff on pictures.
























More pictures here  
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...0chevy/?start=0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"Rollin Leyenda"- to me Impala's are legendary rollers.


----------



## ~$crewBall~

this is 1/18th i built all of it. it sits higher than a cd case have the pics to prove it if any one whats to ask also got more pics


----------



## Hydrohype

dont be retarded! i dont know about anyone else..yea I want more pictures..
did it jump like that? post video!! 
and the 67 Impala with the injecters! more filcks plaese..
Yea more Lengendary photo's....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2009, 11:54 AM~14898583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I actually wanted to make it look like 65 is on some kinda cliff in seaside in sunset. :biggrin: .
> Its actually big rock we have in countryside farm next to house, I thought it would look like cliff on pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...0chevy/?start=0
> *


it does have a clif affect.. I was being funny..but the 2nd set of picture 
really capture something too...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2009, 04:38 AM~14679926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that 63 is serious! engine looks good 2 :0


----------



## AJ128

MORE TO COME


----------



## Siim123

Nice Impalas!  


Damn I fuckin love Impalas!!!! Every day dreamin about 1:1 64 :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 29 2009, 07:07 PM~14922439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


unlease the heat baby! thats what i am talkin about..the 60 with the cruzer
is a timeless peice..I am way behind on eights...we both got to come with some wagons though...,,got some more close ups of the eight? I am feelin those seats
brah!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ~$crewBall~_@Aug 27 2009, 07:56 PM~14903630
> *this is 1/18th i built all of it. it sits higher than a cd case have the pics to prove it if any one whats to ask also got more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the scoop?


----------



## Hydrohype

my buddy came by and said that my car's really dont look
to good because of poor picture taken..so he took some pictures...
(Now what's his excuse?)


----------



## Hydrohype

61 impala coming soon..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 6 2009, 05:16 PM~14997985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 impala coming soon..
> *


Lookin'good Hydro!!


----------



## Hydrohype

hold that thouht big Jay. we'll see, if she is okay? thanks bro..


----------



## Hydrohype

I had not planed to put any mockup's on this thread of any more cars 
before I put out my 61,, but i got little excited today and tried to blow 
the Homie Hogg's new thread up with some of my shit the rattlling around in my 
head..so I kind of feal like sharing some more..or


----------



## Hydrohype

opp's like i said sharing..
Or struttin my stuff if the cars are good? (they get me off)
and check the 67, compliments of my boy kjkj87 this man is an artist
for sure...i could not call myself a collecter of fine auto's and let this
gem get away! and the 68? sorry to the posser detail guy's that bitch has 
a job to do, so the 1968 promo bottom is going under the knife real soon
because hydrohype has one or two draggins to slay in the unforgiving 
field of counter top battle...


----------



## Hydrohype

oh yea and the little lines on the 68 is my first attemp at any type of graffic or design pattern ever...and I really like it...i can not come up with anything 
that I personaly would not or could not see myself driving...and I did flake some skirts for the 68..and kj and myself have talked about skirts on the 67 and many
and all other up coming fastbacks as well........61 still a day or two away.
yall dont have to say shit...,I know you see me..it's good to be alive
its good to be able to see with whats left of my vision..and my vision say these
motha FO FO'S LOOK GOOD.....AND TO YOU JEVRIES,,
before you say it, because you are so cool, you always say it..
(I cant wait to see it Markie) lol i will tell you (thank you bro)
in advance.............


----------



## harborareaPhil

little progress with my duece..trying new things


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15011475
> *opp's like i said sharing..
> Or struttin my stuff if the cars are good?  (they get me off)
> and check the 67, compliments of my boy kjkj87 this man is an artist
> for sure...i could not call myself a collecter of fine auto's  and let this
> gem get away! and the 68? sorry to the posser detail guy's that bitch has
> a job to do, so the 1968 promo bottom is going under the knife real soon
> because hydrohype has one or two draggins to slay in the unforgiving
> field of counter top battle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I can't wait to see this one done...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Working on one myself...

Hit me up when you make the skirts. I'll buy a set from you.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2009, 12:13 PM~15027523
> *Working on one myself...
> 
> Hit me up when you make the skirts. I'll buy a set from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I GOT A RAG OFF OF MARINATE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 9 2009, 01:28 PM~15027686
> *I GOT A RAG OFF OF MARINATE
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## regalistic

its a die-cast but


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2009, 05:55 AM~14884495
> *That looks interesting Marky!
> *



:biggrin: Dats what I was thinkin


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2009, 12:13 PM~15027523
> *Working on one myself...
> 
> Hit me up when you make the skirts. I'll buy a set from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck I love eight's..I dont know if the skirts would be good enough to sell but I will tell you what I did..I tried molding some with a torch out of scratch plastic. 
but I think I am going to fab some from a 65 bonniville.. it's alot more skirt than 
whats needed, but I believe the eccess will give me something to work with..
the car being white does not hurt me either....in terms of imperfections...
I am feeling the diecast 58 to, that bitch is clean...Hear is a sneak peak of the 
61,,,she is not done, but i am kind of superstisuous about glue.,so the side mirror 
the (one) exhuast pipe..and the chains I have for the rear axle will have to wait 
a day or two..(I will be at Young Hoggs door real soon now) maybe tomorrow
if I go to lakewood..for the show...


----------



## Hydrohype

she is not finished, but she is further along than my moch ups.
I hope it makes some kind of statment?
I am hydrohype, and it feels good to get this shit out of my head...


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15055754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not finished, but she is further along than my moch ups.
> I hope it makes some kind of statment?
> I am hydrohype, and it feels good to get this shit out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like your style homie...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean as fawk.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Sep 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15055988
> *i like your style homie...!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: clean as fawk.
> *


 thanks rider.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 9 2009, 06:08 PM~15031032
> *its a die-cast but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing wrong with a good lookin' die cast!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15055754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not finished, but she is further along than my moch ups.
> I hope it makes some kind of statment?
> I am hydrohype, and it feels good to get this shit out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks tight bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 12 2009, 12:08 AM~15058285
> *Looks tight bro!!
> *


took me long enough..thanks jev.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2009, 03:58 AM~15055754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not finished, but she is further along than my moch ups.
> I hope it makes some kind of statment?
> I am hydrohype, and it feels good to get this shit out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice man..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 04:37 AM~15058531
> *Nice man..
> *


thanks man


----------



## Hydrohype

Man if the knock off on the driver rear rim was on any more crooked. it would be 
glued to the quarter panel!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 13 2009, 05:03 PM~15068672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if the knock off on the driver rear rim was on any more crooked. it would be
> glued to the quarter panel!
> *


NICE! Good job!


----------



## Hydrohype

posting would not be the same without you Jay.
thanks


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

somebody's gonna have a baaaad 62! 
were waiting :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15076386
> *somebody's gonna have a baaaad 62!
> were waiting :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=442711&st=540


----------



## lil watcha

1962 bubble top wit ss interior


----------



## kjkj87




----------



## folkster34

i see you on here markie, do ya thang big homie, im still up to buy ur 90 or glasshouse :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Sep 17 2009, 12:11 AM~15105474
> *i see you on here markie, do ya thang big homie, im still up to buy ur 90 or glasshouse :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey youngter i typed a bunch of shit and then i lost it. got me pissed
.I press the wrong button and then i loose everything..
You know I love you dude...I hope your cool.. i have to call your pops this week
i need some work done at moms...other wise i am still sittin around gettin fat
and fuckin with models..when you get some time I still need your link making
and computer editing skills....ps the only reason I have not finished your 79 cadi
model yet is because i have to make a bumper kit that looks good to me..
but it will happen...


----------



## HTown

Some nice whips in here, good to see guys are putting alot of effort into their builds.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 12:21 PM~15153997
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 01:21 PM~15153997
> *Hey youngter i typed a bunch of shit and then i lost it. got me pissed
> .I press the wrong button and then i loose everything..
> You know I love you dude...I hope your cool.. i have to call your pops this week
> i need some work done at moms...other wise i am still sittin around gettin fat
> and fuckin with models..when you get some time I still need your link making
> and computer editing skills....ps the only reason I have not finished your 79 cadi
> model yet is because i have to make a bumper kit that looks good to me..
> but it will happen...
> 
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 16 2009, 03:37 PM~15100247
> *1962 bubble top wit ss interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks nice homie what else you got :biggrin:


----------



## twinn




----------



## Hydrohype

(Twin ) this is sick detail..


----------



## Hydrohype

As if the flake on (KjKj87's) 62 was'nt twinkling
enough? He paid his boy a visit and got some twinkle for the inside of his 
beautiful build.


----------



## Hydrohype

(Markie) yes mom! (put that car away, turn off that computer and go to bed before I get my belt!) okay mom.........im turning it off....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2009, 12:13 PM~15027523
> *Working on one myself...
> 
> Hit me up when you make the skirts. I'll buy a set from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dose anyone make a 68 custom resin kit? any info would be great thanks.....


----------



## Models IV Life




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2009, 02:29 AM~15215957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful build!! Nice color combo.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 26 2009, 04:30 PM~15194304
> *dose anyone make a 68 custom resin kit? any info would be great thanks.....
> *


 amt made a 68 custom body..just a few years ago,,,I think it came in a 
convertable....should cost half of what a 68 fast back would cost..but the funny thing is I dont see them when I look for them on ebay? but look on ebay just the same....if you will take a rag...from 20 to like 65 bucks.....or keep asking one these guys and eventually you might get results...I have seen a clean 67 caprice
and 68 caprice resin hear on this site....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2009, 02:29 AM~15215957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dont be shy with pictures! blow us up homie....


----------



## danny chawps

damn id like to coment on all the rides posted , but theres too many clean ass rides :thumbsup: 

here are some of mine















this was a one day build , for a show the nx day , and the heat kinda melted the paint so its project restart , last pic i took of if







 :angry: 

my 61


----------



## danny chawps

60 impala diecast b fore i redid the whole car, ,patterend it , put a chome engine and painted the interior


----------



## danny chawps

unfinished business ,to be completed by novembers show
BOWTIE BLUES

















REDRUM


----------



## danny chawps

ALMOST 4 GOT THE 69 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2009, 07:59 PM~15287621
> *unfinished business ,to be completed by novembers show
> BOWTIE BLUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REDRUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thid dum clean werk man.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2009, 07:41 PM~15287422
> *damn id like to coment on all the rides posted , but theres too many clean ass rides :thumbsup:
> 
> here are some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was a one day build , for a show the nx day , and the heat kinda melted the paint so its  project restart  , last pic i took of if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> my 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm he's clownin! (one day build before a show) okay clownin!
Yu know you bad...I want to see more of the 61 and the 69..more pictures!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14887519
> *i neve thought i would do metal, hear in the states, we see all these die cast
> just when you go to pay for you gas....and most leave's a sour taste in my mouth.
> but a few month's ago i saw this stock 64, and it looked 1/25? I said no i cant,
> (it's die cast) but it's clean,,wagons are so gansta! but it's die cast! okay i took it home..later that night i was online getting five more..2 red and 2 white..
> I want to lift 2 and make 3 poser's ....I've seen die cast lifted years ago, but i really did not like the whole brass tubbing solderd together thing!  plus after two month's I have not been able to solder or lightly weld anything! and I dont like the way the car relax's in a locked up position. then when hit the switch it dumps first
> then the springs launch the car back up!  so the first poser is sort of modeled
> how I want to lift it..i want the car to relax almost in a laid position, untill I launch the car, once it comes back down I want it to land on spring..not be launced by
> spring! compared to plastic this thing way's a ton.  so I figure even a poser should have some kind of shock reduction element to it.. I really am the slowest person I know..I am barely getting started again on the 61 I told you about month's ago..
> I am still going back to Hogg's house for my hop footage and my rematch.
> he is still beating his chest and talking like tarzan!
> *


Sheeet I've put Diecast on switches with ubars and johnsons :biggrin: just had to use a 9.6 in stead of 7.2 volt. But I've learned that if you pose the back up and throw a johnson to the front they hop pretty nice  I have one of those 1/18 scale 59s with the springs you talkin bout they fun but dont look realistic


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 7 2009, 11:54 PM~14709398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another way of wanting to take flight..
> *



:biggrin: Hell yea man, Im feelin dat


----------



## layn22sonframe

Fresh off the bench!


----------



## rookiefromcali

THATS CLEAN BRO..!


----------



## jevries

I see lot's of clean rides!!! Well done!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF MINE.


----------



## LIL_E03




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 6 2009, 09:04 PM~15288377
> *Damm he's clownin! (one day build before a show) okay clownin!
> Yu know you bad...I want to see more of the 61 and the 69..more pictures!
> *



THX FELLAS :biggrin: ,i started the 63 at 6 am and marinate and i were wrkn on models til late night :biggrin: 

my camera got dropped so my pics are shitty ,and ill have to get more of the 69 ,i made it for a friend of mine,im starting on a 61 rag :biggrin: ,
any ideas for a new color schemes on the 63?????? :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaQwUYCQ6A 
attention: Hydrohype has finally got a build thread....hit the links...
and see if it works.....


----------



## Hydrohype

made a little head way in the 58...I see three clean 58's just busted out.
well my baby should be out soon... my yellow flaked ...58 impala..
Called (Cisco Kid)


----------



## layn22sonframe

I think it's safe to say the most popular car this month is indeed the 58 Impala!


----------



## Hydrohype

x 2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 7 2009, 07:05 AM~15291109
> *THX FELLAS  :biggrin: ,i started the 63 at 6 am and  marinate and i were wrkn on models til late night  :biggrin:
> 
> my camera got dropped so my pics are shitty ,and ill have to get more of the 69 ,i made it for a friend of mine,im starting on a 61 rag  :biggrin: ,
> any ideas for a new color schemes on the 63?????? :dunno:
> *


 sorry bout the camera, (butter fingers) mayn you got to take more
pictures of the 69 before you give it to your friend...! It's a really good lookin
build....(the lock-up look's threatning) so that picture is like a tease you know?
And plus its a 69, I think the whole thread would agree, we dont see 69's 
every day..so like when a good lookin one comes along? it's like damm
baby can you turn around for dude? yea like that.....yea baby can I see 
what yu workin wit? more flicks if you get a chance homie.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15288496
> *Sheeet I've put Diecast on switches with ubars and johnsons  :biggrin:  just had to use a 9.6 in stead of 7.2 volt. But I've learned that if you pose the back up and throw a johnson to the front they hop pretty nice   I have one of those 1/18 scale 59s with the springs you talkin bout they fun but dont look realistic
> *


Lux I really want to talk to you about the diecast....we will hook up 
before the 1st. Man I would love to see any footage you may have with any diecast.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2009, 11:06 PM~15322721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just looking at this blue one on another sale thread? 
Man I love the skirts,..and the color...


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i WAS gonna post one up..but after seeing ^^^^...my shit dont even look that good.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 10 2009, 10:45 PM~15322621
> *Lux I really want to talk to you about the diecast....we will hook up
> before the 1st. Man I would love to see any footage you may have with any diecast.
> *


I DEF need to hook up a 1/18 die cast...I think you can create much more realistic hydro action because of the weight of these cars.


----------



## Hydrohype

> I DEF need to hook up a 1/18 die cast...I think you can create much more realistic hydro action because of the weight of these cars.
> [/quote why so big? cant it be done the same with 1/25 scale?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 11 2009, 08:06 PM~15327984
> *i WAS gonna post one up..but after seeing ^^^^...my shit dont even look that good.
> *


 come on post emm! what if I say please?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15327500
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 In the Zone! as if this guy is ever gonna do a paint that is'nt
eye candy? But what are we doing? turning this into a 67 month?
were not done with the 58 yet? then i got a 66 comin and then this 67 and 68.
but for now 58


----------



## jevries

> I DEF need to hook up a 1/18 die cast...I think you can create much more realistic hydro action because of the weight of these cars.
> [/quote why so big? cant it be done the same with 1/25 scale?
> 
> 
> 
> Way more choice of models plus I like it better when It's bigger.
Click to expand...


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 12 2009, 08:01 AM~15330558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN I GET SOME MORE PICS OF THIS CAR PLEASE...! THANKS HYDRO. I LIKE THAT SHIT.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 12 2009, 10:58 AM~15331825
> *CAN I GET SOME MORE PICS OF THIS CAR PLEASE...! THANKS HYDRO. I LIKE THAT SHIT.
> *


 Yea, kj87 was in the zone, when he layin the paint down...
( I normally dont get excited about cars with (alot of) patterns) but this one was 
crying out to me...smooth classy line's calming tone's , sexy curve's...yea hopefully
I will have it out in time for the show on Nov 1. along with another surprise
patterned out car done by another artist...

































made a little progress on the 58,,,cisco kid is on it's way!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile241
yea this was a promo 66, now it's cut up..waiting for flake's and 65 frame swap.


----------



## Hydrohype

like I said this was a 66 impala...virgin....but she went under the knife!
i had to cut the seats out, just I could have room to add some detail...i will flock the floor when i put it back together..


----------



## Hydrohype

everybody else will be able to get the 66 impala in a few month's..and instead of 
200.00 bucks, revell will probably charge 20.00........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

everyboby's Imps are lookin' good!

keep 'em commin' !


----------



## texanheadturner

lil e03 i need dat glasssssssss......


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 12 2009, 02:31 PM~15332599
> *everybody else will be able to get the 66 impala in a few month's..and instead of
> 200.00 bucks, revell will probably charge 20.00........
> *


 where did you hear this form?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

topic on first page.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 12 2009, 04:42 PM~15334685
> * where did you hear this form?
> *


There was a thread on this site. where a guy was trying to find a 66 impala,
and more than one person hit back, saying something about a 66 coming out
by revel! I would guess that it is true, (but I am not an authority)
I've read from more than one builder who is excited about the release..
that would make me believe it's gonna happen....i could not say when...i think I heard early 2010?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15327500
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fuuuuuhhhhhcccck!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15327500
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats a bad ass color combo :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 04:53 PM~4675208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw back to 2006, I always liked this one...since I saw it dec 08..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 23 2006, 08:27 AM~4685996
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This motha Kill's the game...I dub this second only to Jevries real deal 64!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 2 2007, 03:36 PM~8917883
> *Here bis a other 64 , its a Jada Diecast Model , and has a 3 Motor set up ! Its heavy but goes like Hell !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to see more!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15352983
> *I want to see more!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 01:21 PM~15153997
> *.
> 
> *



damn i want a set up like that , im not into the hydro models but that there is sick , who makes em like that and how much????


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 14 2009, 02:24 PM~15356083
> *damn i want a set up like that , im not into the hydro models but that there is sick , who makes em like that and how much????
> *


 That's my shit bro..I love u-bar models...,but I did not like the way most of then either stayed up in the back and dont go down..or they dont lock up high 
enough in the back...then I hated seeing a model flip over,,even thought the ass
was laid....(alot of guys would say they won a hop agianst me) because there car
would keep flipping over...i prefer less flipping, and more lock up and a more realistic look while the car is working....the frame on this 61 as well as the frame on my 74 caprice are both 64 amt promo style frames...witch means it was that much harder to try to add hardware in the back and have room for moving parts
and get the car to go down....but it's getting better...my next lifted plastic will be with glasshouse frames...and that should give me more room for movment and lay.
I found out the hard way that most builders look down on, or dont respect lifted 
models. It would be nice to be the one to change that. without goiing wireless...but if I cant i still need to know that i can park next to most poser's and still hold my own.... thats the reason for undercaraige on my hoppers....as far as selling them? the switch boxx goes for $75.00 and I have two 1/16 57''s that I have to lift for 
a budy...and then two or three diecast 64 wagons that i am going to lift for resale
purpose's....but i am way to far in love with my plastic. to be thinking about selling.
But after the Nov show? i will see whats on my plate...


----------



## Hydrohype

hear you go,,ROOKIEFROMCALI....as per your request..
one of the best. in my small collection..
the 58 that i am finishing up this week..has helped me figure out how i am going 
to do what it is that I want for the 67...it wont be long now...


----------



## Siim123




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 now u just need 60-61 and 66-69 n ull have the full 60s impalas lineup!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 18 2009, 05:53 AM~15391642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lock and load! this is a strong ass line up! i dont remember the 62? and there aint no way I forgot about the 64 and the 65,,,,it's good to see them again...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Oct 18 2009, 06:00 PM~15392124-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 now u just need 60-61 and 66-69 n ull have the full 60s impalas lineup!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I want to build 61 and 66(when revell will release it), then maybe 67(maybe American Woman replicia :0 :0 ). But not sure about full 60's lineup, because building takes lot of time and you never know what happens in yo personal life.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Oct 18 2009, 07:47 PM~15392495
> *lock and load! this is a strong ass line up! i dont remember the 62? and there aint no way I forgot about the 64 and the 65,,,,it's good to see them again...
> *


62 Is recently finished, its fresh as hell!


----------



## Hydrohype

62 Is recently finished, its fresh as hell! I agree..super clean!


----------



## Hydrohype

The Cisco Kid,,58 impala....almost hear!


----------



## Hydrohype

twinkle twinkle little car....how i wonder bla bla bla


----------



## Hydrohype

lock and load!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 18 2009, 02:43 PM~15393468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cisco Kid,,58 impala....almost hear!
> *


Looks sick Markie.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 12:21 AM~15393648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lock and load!
> *



Wow Nice bro...


----------



## slash




----------



## alapmi_65

Here are some of my Impalas, enjoy.. :biggrin: 


























Two of my first ever lo lo's...
































Going for that Rat Rod look...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 05:11 PM~15394163
> *Wow Nice bro...
> *


thanks DJ and Jevries..I AM GREATFUL FOR THE INPUT..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 18 2009, 06:08 PM~15394462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICTURES... and close ups..I want to see the trunk..
I bet this paint pops of the body alot better in person?
something tells me there is alot more to this color than the camera is telling us?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by alapmi_65_@Oct 18 2009, 08:17 PM~15395956
> *Here are some of my Impalas, enjoy.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my first ever lo lo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for that Rat Rod look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man this thread is always on fire! yea i am enjoying.. I like all the cars
my fav on this mans post is the 62 AND THE BLACK 63..AND I AM REALLY FEELING THE 2 WAY KNOCK OFF'S ON THE 63.


----------



## LUXMAN

BLUE MOON '62


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 10 2009, 10:45 PM~15322621
> *Lux I really want to talk to you about the diecast....we will hook up
> before the 1st. Man I would love to see any footage you may have with any diecast.
> *



MY 61 ON YOUTUBE IS DIECAST, I plan to build another diecast hopper because they hop slow and the doors are already open :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS A NICE BLUE! LOOKS GREAT BRO!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 10:06 AM~15412481
> *BLUE MOON '62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what's up lux? Hey man shit is comin at me from left to right...bills bills bills you know? I dont know how I am gonna make the Glasshouse picnic this weekend? but hey man..I really think you want to come to conaga for the show on the 1st? we got 10 days or so.? dude maybe hydro can come get you if you want to go? I have a feeling you live really close to Young Hogg...I wont say where he's at...but you could walk or ride a bike to Crenshaw or the slausin from his spot.( of course out there walking or driving anywhere comes with a risk) I am going to try to talk him to coming out. but I wont empose on him for a ride.... but like i said,,,you should come...You've talked to the builders and corisponded with them alot longer than i have..And I want to learn from all of you
and see your cars of course...let me know what your thinking?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2009, 10:36 AM~15412658
> *what's up lux? Hey man shit is comin at me from left to right...bills bills bills you know?  I dont know how I am gonna make the Glasshouse picnic this weekend?  but hey man..I really think you want to come to conaga for the show on the 1st?  we got 10 days or so.? dude maybe hydro can come get you if you want to go? I have a feeling you live really close to Young Hogg...I wont say where he's at...but you could walk or ride a  bike to Crenshaw or the slausin from his spot.( of course out there walking or driving anywhere comes with a risk)  I am going to try to talk him to coming out.  but I wont empose on him for a ride.... but like i said,,,you should come...You've talked to the builders and corisponded with them alot longer than i have..And I want to learn from all of you
> and see your cars of course...let me know what your thinking?
> *



Sounds good man, If all goes well my car will be runing and I'll be able to make it with a few cars  .That would be cool as hell.


----------



## Models IV Life

ModelsIVLife & 1ofaknd collabo for the benefit that never happened!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2009, 05:36 PM~15415047
> *ModelsIVLife & 1ofaknd collabo for the benefit that never happened!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN STOP BULLSHITTEN ! WERE ARE THE GOOD PICS ! THAT IS A BAD ASS 62 DROP !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 02:47 PM~15415149
> *MAN  STOP  BULLSHITTEN  !   WERE   ARE THE   GOOD  PICS  !   THAT  IS  A  BAD  ASS  62   DROP  !
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS!!!! IT WAS SOLD TO SOMEONE IN LOS ANGELES I BELEIVE!!! I GOT MORE PICS!! :biggrin: MAN THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN 05/06 I BELEIVE!! REMEMBER THAT BULLSHIT BENIFIT FOR THE MAD MODELER SITE I THINK IT WAS FOR. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO HAVE TEAMS BUILD A RIDE TO AUCTION OFF AND THE MONEY WAS TO PAY FOR THE SITE!! WELL I THINK ONLY 2 TEAMS FINISHED AND WE WERE 1 OF THEM.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2009, 02:36 PM~15415047
> *ModelsIVLife & 1ofaknd collabo for the benefit that never happened!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 clean fred


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2009, 03:52 PM~15415190
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS!!!! IT WAS SOLD TO SOMEONE IN LOS ANGELES I BELEIVE!!! I GOT MORE PICS!! :biggrin: MAN THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN 05/06 I BELEIVE!! REMEMBER THAT BULLSHIT BENIFIT FOR THE MAD MODELER SITE I THINK IT WAS FOR. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO HAVE TEAMS BUILD A RIDE TO AUCTION OFF AND THE MONEY WAS TO PAY FOR THE SITE!! WELL I THINK ONLY 2 TEAMS FINISHED AND WE WERE 1 OF THEM.
> *


 (you said you have more pics)!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 18 2009, 05:53 AM~15391642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats a clean deuce :thumbsup: thats all i need for my line up uffin: shit if any one wants to trade a deuce for one of my built models ,xcept for my impalas hit me up


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2009, 06:52 PM~15415190
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS!!!! IT WAS SOLD TO SOMEONE IN LOS ANGELES I BELEIVE!!! I GOT MORE PICS!! :biggrin: MAN THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN 05/06 I BELEIVE!! REMEMBER THAT BULLSHIT BENIFIT FOR THE MAD MODELER SITE I THINK IT WAS FOR. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO HAVE TEAMS BUILD A RIDE TO AUCTION OFF AND THE MONEY WAS TO PAY FOR THE SITE!! WELL I THINK ONLY 2 TEAMS FINISHED AND WE WERE 1 OF THEM.
> *


what ever happened to the Mad Modeler?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 21 2009, 11:15 AM~15423480
> *what ever happened to the Mad Modeler?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 21 2009, 02:00 PM~15424392
> *:dunno:
> *


He was at the last show we where at in AZ. But I don't think he is doing it any more. He is still building thou.


----------



## Hydrohype

You guy's ever just travel back, at least a year or more? to see what 
people were bullding, and how they were building them? these cars were from
impala fest sept 08.,..([email protected]) built the fuck out of these car's 
the wagon is not an impala, but nobody can say shit! but damm these cars are bad!


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 27 2009, 09:23 PM~15487976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your doing alot of work on this trey!


----------



## DEUCES76

heres my 68 fastback


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 08:56 AM~15491487
> *heres my 68 fastback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooohhhhh  That's one of the Rolex's of models,,,


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 27 2009, 10:23 PM~15487976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IT'S GREAT TO SEE A GOOD FRIEND BUILDING A KLEAN LOLO WITH MY RESIN PARTS!! THE SKIRTS YOU MADE LOOK REAL AND THENK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP ON THEM AND THE EXTRA HOOD YOU GAVE ME!!! KAEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND LET ME KNOW WHAT ELSE YOU NEED BROTHER!!


----------



## danny chawps

MARINATES 67 ,,,
































it was originally all layed , but i had to rebuild all my models along with that one :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

The Cisco kid is Here...(well except for a radiator hose)


----------



## Hydrohype

65 impala coming soon and 66 impala (named Deadwood) coming soon.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2009, 04:31 PM~15495043
> *MARINATES 67 ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was originally all layed , but i had to rebuild all my models along with that one  :angry:
> *


    THATS BEEN BUILT FOR YEARS...PEOPLE STILL WANNA REPLICATE IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 06:00 PM~15496549
> *     THATS BEEN BUILT FOR YEARS...PEOPLE STILL WANNA REPLICATE IT
> *


that ones a keeper i wont even let u buy it bk


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## darkside customs

Hopin to finish this really soon


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 3 2009, 12:07 AM~15545809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yey new impala's to look at! clean clean..64 and 96 and a 67 with skirts that got me jealous....


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile389-1.
[img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile389-1.jpg


----------



## Siim123

Clean Impalas everyone, keep them coming!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"63 Ways To Die"


----------



## dodgerblue62

these paterns are frickin awesome , i like your style .......


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 07:55 AM~15547157
> *"63 Ways To Die"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you got any more? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SWEET 6TREY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 04:55 PM~15547157
> *"63 Ways To Die"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My personal favorite of your builds!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 AM~15547372
> *Damn you got any more? :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homies!

Here's some pics of it foiled.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 02:12 PM~15550524
> *thanks homies!
> 
> Here's some pics of it foiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## low4oshow

daaaaamn! whats the color??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 3 2009, 05:00 PM~15550988
> *daaaaamn! whats the color??
> *



thanks homie.

for the sides I used PPG Limekist for a base coat.

the top of the car (trunk, rails, and hood) I used a pearl lime base with ultra mini lime flakes in it.

then the entire car was sprayed with HOK Kandy Lime Gold.

The patterns are different bases.


----------



## danny chawps

> dam that trey is clean , is that two toned ??????


----------



## SOLO1

Sick Dogg I Want that fucker! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> dam that trey is clean , is that two toned ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro !
> 
> Yep, it's two-toned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 3 2009, 08:54 PM~15553357
> *Sick Dogg I Want that fucker! :worship:  :worship:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15553603
> *Thanks bro !
> 
> Yep, it's two-toned.
> 
> 
> *



u 4got to foil the door handle :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

real celan paint job, great work homie!


----------



## Siim123

SICK AS FAWK!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps

I FOUND THESE ON PHOTO BUCKET , DNT KNW WHO DID THEM BUT THEY LOOK TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2009, 01:19 PM~15560140
> *u 4got to foil the door handle  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *




THATS JUST THE SPOT WHERE THE CHROME DOOR HANDLES WILL GO.

i'M uSiNG THe oNeS FRoM THe ReVeLLe '66 CHeVeLLe WaGoN KiT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 4 2009, 01:45 PM~15560385
> *real celan paint job, great work homie!
> 
> 
> Siim123 Posted Today, 02:50 PM
> SICK AS FAWK!!!!
> 
> 
> *







tHANKS HOMIES !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 01:12 PM~15550524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i likes this one trendsetta nice n clean  


so i guess that airbrush u got paid off huh


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 4 2009, 08:09 PM~15563771
> *:0 i likes this one trendsetta nice n clean
> so i guess that airbrush u got paid off huh
> *



Thanks homie.



I did this awhile back but I'm just now gettin around to the finishing things to do to it. I wish I had that airbrush back then though , It would've made it alot easier. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 01:12 PM~15550524
> *thanks homies!
> 
> Here's some pics of it foiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


everytime i see those patterns that you lay out i have to wipe the drool off my goatee...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 21 2009, 11:15 AM~15423480
> *what ever happened to the Mad Modeler?
> *


he's on my myspace friends list. still doin models.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2930681


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 02:12 PM~15550524
> *thanks homies!
> 
> Here's some pics of it foiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 5 2009, 01:09 AM~15567081
> *Nice clean work. :thumbsup:
> *






Thanks homie .


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 08:04 AM~15568912
> *Thanks homie .
> *



u got any more bowties???????my eyes are getting color blind with the green trey in every page :0 :0 :biggrin: uffin: :machinegun: :guns:  :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2009, 10:19 AM~15569043
> *u got any more bowties???????my eyes are getting color blind with the green trey in every page :0  :0  :biggrin:  uffin:  :machinegun:  :guns:    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 


yep,I got more !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15569803
> *:biggrin:
> yep,I got more !
> *


 did u post that 67 on your avi already?????? :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2009, 11:33 AM~15569817
> *did u post that 67 on your avi already?????? :dunno:
> *



Nope, I didn't even think to :uh: 


I'll have to post it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 03:31 PM~15573562
> *Nope,  I didn't even think to :uh:
> I'll have to post it tonight :biggrin:
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2009, 11:33 AM~15569817
> *did u post that 67 on your avi already?????? :dunno:
> *



Here's some pics of it homie .


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 04:50 PM~15575098
> *Here's some pics of it homie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

And one of my very first builds when I started back building


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 05:50 PM~15575098
> *Here's some pics of it homie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay did you have to lift the body up off the frame? dont answer! lol and no wonder the (either or THREAD) that YOU started...plaque or trophy which would you prefer? bla bla bla.... no wonder!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15578369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my very first builds when I started back building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love turning on my pc. and seeing new builds..I get excited like a kid..


----------



## danny chawps

> Here's some pics of it homie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 FUCKING SHOW OFF :biggrin: :cheesy: DAS TIGHT WEY nuff said they mightcall me tarzan again :scrutinize:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Here's some pics of it homie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 FUCKING SHOW OFF :biggrin: :cheesy: DAS TIGHT WEY nuff said they mightcall me tarzan again :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie !
Click to expand...


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15578369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my very first builds when I started back building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  very talented , your work and the extra details you throw in are always a pleasure to trip on , :thumbsup: , keep em coming , homie ........


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 7 2009, 07:12 PM~15594544
> * very talented , your work and the extra details you throw in are always a pleasure to trip on ,  :thumbsup: , keep em coming , homie ........
> *


Thanks homie. I think I came a long way from when I first joined layitlow.


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 17 2009, 11:57 PM~15700158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

1:16


----------



## Hydrohype

Grunt,,fart ug...ug...

me take more picture, me need finish more..
car..me try work good for car..take more piture.
talk less..,.grunt fart..ugg..
(hydro) :biggrin: with a post so easy? a cave man can read it!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 23 2009, 01:21 PM~15751444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   

{hope to see new stuff soon bro  }


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 23 2009, 04:18 AM~15751438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pictures please! I like that 64.. trunk shots and close ups 
want see more pitures... Okay?


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 AM~15753074
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice car's slim... It's 3:30 in the morning, I just finished a 61 impala,
the customer will be happy,(I hope) i did make the dead line...pictures after sleep and work...........


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 AM~15753074
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like thw paint on these Impala's. You layed that shit on smooth.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15709939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:16
> *


 I been lookin at this car for a few days now..
this car is bad... I wonder did he open the doors or did it already come that way?


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 dat 63 is hard!!!!great werk


----------



## low4oshow

used the 63 from the homie hopper rc car

was just 1 piece of molded plastic.had to cut out windows doors hood trim ect...



















































































few random pics.....


----------



## low4oshow

BIG THANKS TO SANTIAGO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 25 2009, 01:31 AM~15775140
> *BIG THANKS TO SANTIAGO
> *


 :biggrin: ANYTIME FAMILY!! AND A BIG THANKS TO YOU TOO FOR HELPING OUT WITH MY DREAM OF CREATING A NEW LINE OF 1/16TH SCALE CARS TO CHOOSE FROM!! THE SKIRTS YOU MADE ARE TOP NOTCH AND BECAUSE OF YOU, I WAS ABLE TO FINISH MY PROTOTYPE 63"LOWROD" THREE THE HARD WAY!! NOW BUILD THAT BISH AND TURN IT INTO A KLEAN 1/16TH SCALE KREATION!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 12:05 PM~15753074
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dang ! Thats some sick paint work homie !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 25 2009, 12:22 AM~15775043
> *used the 63 from the homie hopper rc car
> 
> was just 1 piece of molded plastic.had to cut out windows doors hood trim ect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few random pics.....
> *


 Thanks for posting more pictures..I repect this car evan more now....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2009, 05:00 AM~15764376
> *Nice car's slim... It's 3:30 in the morning, I just finished a 61 impala,
> the customer will be happy,(I hope) i did make the dead line...pictures after sleep and work...........
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2009, 11:02 AM~15778541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good mark


----------



## Hydrohype

i spent the whole morning reading, trying to figure out how to reszie my picturess? went into photo fucket in the more options link. tried to hit the butten
that would change a picture from med. to large.. and it did not move...
but it would have moved if i said i would give them $24.00! (maybe next week)
calm down guy's no more words the typeing stops now..okay now..
yea this time for no more typing..on the word stop. i will stop typing.
will I typed stop already...on the number four i will shut the fuck up.
ready.. 123


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2009, 12:51 PM~15777175
> *Thanks for posting more pictures..I repect this car evan more now....
> *


thanks


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2009, 12:02 PM~15778541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Siim123

Keep them great looking Impalas coming homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Really nice job everybody!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2009, 02:00 AM~15786012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







I love 'em homie !


----------



## Siim123

Lot of Impalas :biggrin: One of them is El Camino but still.


----------



## calaveras73

slim u got some bad ass paint work going on


----------



## Siim123

Yea, thanks homie, I try to improve my paintwork with every build at least 200% :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2009, 12:09 AM~15786103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a hot ass line up... and the two 58's look sharp as a tack..


----------



## TerHartzStyle

finally pulled the old models out of the closet...time for experiments...


----------



## TerHartzStyle

and the red 64 on dubs


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Nov 19 2009, 12:53 AM~15709939-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:16
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 11:33 PM~15808794
> *PROGRESS! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLURRY PICS BUT WHO CARES!! :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Nov 29 2009, 01:14 AM~15809689
> *AcMMWCI41Z0&feature=channel
> *


----------



## low4oshow

got bord with the motor , wanted to try something different......


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Nov 27 2009, 10:41 AM~15797065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the red 64 on dubs
> *


i see you man...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 26 2009, 10:38 AM~15789084
> *Lot of Impalas :biggrin:  One of them is El Camino but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a glass case to keep them in? i need a china cabnit or 
something..I am rapping my cars in plastic to keep them dust free.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 
HADNT POSTED THIS IN HERE YET


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15812993
> *:biggrin:
> HADNT POSTED THIS IN HERE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 29 2009, 01:34 PM~15813212
> *NICE JOB
> *


X2!! Clean lookin'!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2009, 04:57 PM~15813751
> *X2!! Clean lookin'!
> *



X 2 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

More pics in my post folder  .


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2009, 07:56 PM~15816047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder   .
> *


  sweet...Dynasty m.c. hittin hard!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NOT MINE! credit goes to stilldownivlife!


----------



## Hydrohype

cndyblu66ss more pictures of this 64! please..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

this 64 is clean....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2009, 03:44 PM~15882054
> *this 64 is clean....
> *


X2!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: glad you got it back in shape cndybluss


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2009, 01:11 PM~15880142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



One word CLEAN !!!


----------



## casuals

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 23 2006, 08:27 AM~4685996
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 64 is bad assssssss.


----------



## texicanz

PINKY'S '58


----------



## jose510ss

heres mine


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Imps are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 10:38 AM~15936548
> *Imps are lookin' good fellas !
> 
> *


x2


----------



## folkster34

yo! why u delete the glass house video on youtube? im tryna link mofos to it and show ur shit out and its gone. not cool bro. u have officially lost 2.3 brownie points :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15153997
> *Hey youngter i typed a bunch of shit and then i lost it. got me pissed
> .I press the wrong button and then i loose everything..
> You know I love you dude...I hope your cool.. i have to call your pops this week
> i need some work done at moms...other wise i am still sittin around gettin fat
> and fuckin with models..when you get some time I still need your link making
> and computer editing skills....ps the only reason I have not finished your 79 cadi
> model yet is because i have to make a bumper kit that looks good to me..
> but it will happen...
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Dec 13 2009, 12:34 AM~15965419
> *yo! why u delete the glass house video on youtube? im tryna link mofos to it and show ur shit out and its gone. not cool bro. u have officially lost 2.3 brownie points :biggrin:
> *


you can still have the 90 for $3.500. I will get you some rims!


----------



## Hydrohype

another 09 build...my 64 impala..(THE BOOK OF RAY) i am 
the hydrohype...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HERES MY 65 IMPALA.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2009, 06:24 PM~15981649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 65 IMPALA.
> *


 :0 lookn good eddie


----------



## danny chawps

> HERES MY 65 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## jose510ss

need sum good pictures of da 59 impala instructio sheet cause i lost mine and ima give it to my little cuzin


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 15 2009, 09:44 PM~15994418
> *need sum good pictures of da 59 impala instructio sheet cause i lost mine and ima give it to my little cuzin
> *


No body's is ingnoring you homie..(some of these fuckers are like fish)
You have to dangle something shiney in front of them to get them to bite!
if you dont get action over the weekend, I will go to my storage when i bus up to see moms..and I will find you some 59 instructions! if thats what you need?
Hydro...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15981649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 65 IMPALA.
> *


looks like masterpiece materal, all day!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15981649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 65 IMPALA.
> *


That's a great masking job you did, looks sharp as hell!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 20 2009, 01:09 AM~16035989
> *That's a great masking job you did, looks sharp as hell!
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by casuals_@Dec 8 2009, 01:52 AM~15909867
> *this 64 is bad assssssss.
> *


This car needs to be on somebody magazine cover :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jan 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16258552-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>*
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 08:57 PM~16258565
> *sorry for crapy cellphone pics
> *


----------



## Hoppn62

where are you getting station wagon models


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Jan 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16260558
> *where are you getting station wagon models
> *


Modelhaus.com


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

Here is my Tre


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

my bros 59


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

more of the tre


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 29 2009, 01:52 PM~15812993
> *:biggrin:
> HADNT POSTED THIS IN HERE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got pics of that plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Here is my 63 impala, sorry for shity pics. here goes.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 15 2010, 11:53 PM~16307188
> *Here is my 63 impala, sorry for shity pics. here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like it!! I love the silver flake color!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 16 2010, 01:19 AM~16307353
> *I really like it!! I love the silver flake color!!
> *


x2


----------



## kjkj87




----------



## bigbodylac

Here is my 58 :biggrin: not the best but i'm getting better


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 9 2010, 03:25 PM~16562493
> *Here is my 58 :biggrin: not the best but i'm getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


58 looking real nice lac.


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 9 2010, 03:29 PM~16562528
> *58 looking real nice  lac.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 9 2010, 01:53 PM~16561585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what a nice surprise! I thought it was one new car in this thread?
(58) and when come to take a peek, I see my buddy has hit us with
a sharp, tight lookin rag trey! nice work kj,,,,,,,,,, that color has a real 
smooth flow with the lines of the car,,,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hella nice rides up in her homie !

That '58 is super sick !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 9 2010, 03:25 PM~16562493
> *Here is my 58 :biggrin: not the best but i'm getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea real cool addition to the I-fest.. i like the 58 man real nice...
Is the rear adjustable? plaque is cool to..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2010, 06:06 PM~16564125
> *yea real cool addition to the I-fest.. i like the 58 man real nice...
> Is the rear adjustable? plaque is cool to..
> *


Thanks homie and yeah the rear is adjustable :biggrin: but wont lock up as high no more becaus i shortened the cilynder for clearence


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

couple of mine

58









67









64


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16565064
> *couple of mine
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: nice rides and that 58's paint looks like mine


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jan 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16258552-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>*
> 
> just some mock up pics
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001832b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001832a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001832.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001830.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001825b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001825.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001823a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001822a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001835.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001835b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001837d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/low4oshow/0111001837e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>small UPDATE*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Feb 10 2010, 01:32 AM~16568302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 10 2010, 01:58 AM~16568659
> *random shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gthang

Frame i built for the 63.
Will post some more pics when its finished.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 9 2010, 03:25 PM~16562493
> *Here is my 58 :biggrin: not the best but i'm getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: that's still clean ..i like it locked up


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16565064
> *couple of mine
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's going down on the I fest... 64's 67's a couple of new 58's!
candybluss hit us with the real lookin garage scenes with the projects parked in there spots waiting for there time to shine... i've always loved that 67!


----------



## regalistic




----------



## modelcarbuilder

heres mine


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16588070
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dont be shy, post the video!


----------



## danny chawps

> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 damn that pic looks tight :cheesy: ....ama put it as my screen saver :cheesy:


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16588070
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

sorry dont know how to fuckin embed video from youtube?
Modelcarbuilder! dont mean to bug? but i just tried to post your 58 video on the I-fest.
for those that know how? I dont think he would mind! Go to Youtube type in 
modelcarbuilder and get the 58 completed project video, and bring that bitch hear.
Chawper would do it if when he see's this post..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595110
> *="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vy2-3TgP04M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vy2-3TgP04M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 03:04 PM~16595159
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


help fucker,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16588070
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



killa !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 PM~16565064
> *couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All of these are cleeeeeaaaan !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 03:13 PM~16595231
> *help fucker,
> *



whats the name of the video?,,, u used a different link


----------



## Hydrohype

58 impala build-up / completion...
Thanks Chawper I have to learn this shit.. I know you'l get it up for me.
(wait that did,nt sound right) you know what I mean... :uh:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595110
> *sorry dont know how to fuckin embed video from youtube?
> Modelcarbuilder! dont mean to bug? but i just tried to post your 58 video on the I-fest.
> for those that know how? I dont think he would mind! Go to Youtube type in
> modelcarbuilder and get the 58 completed project video, and bring that bitch hear.
> Chawper would do it if when he see's this post..
> *


here you go :biggrin: 




 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

i got the hood trim but not gonna put it back till after repaint


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16596733
> *i got the hood trim but not gonna put it back till after repaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's nice,,, but change the front plate! kay? The 58's are in affect!
That's bad Rafa!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 07:04 PM~16597099
> *that's nice,,, but change the front plate!  kay?
> *


haha no chance in hell lol


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 07:04 PM~16597099
> *that's nice,,, but change the front plate!  kay? The 58's are in affect!
> That's bad Rafa!
> *


Thanks hydro :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Solid Gold 61"*


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:10 PM~16597640
> *"Solid Gold 61"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Strike a pose!  deep ass flake's...great close up! almost looks like the
nail polish some of you guys use!


----------



## shadow247




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Feb 14 2010, 06:33 AM~16607821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16595822
> *here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: very nice homie


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 14 2010, 10:44 AM~16609004
> *:wow:  :wow: very nice homie
> *


X2!! I like the vid!


----------



## Siim123

X3


----------



## jimbo

BUMPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

WHY THE F#*K ARE MY PICS SO DAM SMALL NOW?!?


----------



## jimbo

Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks damn good!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

TIGHT 64 JIMBO!! LUVIN THAT COLOR!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Thanks fellas!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I like the color. Nice project. Are you going to the show this weekend?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16625653
> *I like the color. Nice project. Are you going to the show this weekend?
> *


No, can't make it.


----------



## Fathertime

here'a couple for you


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2010, 02:10 AM~16624933
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  how much shipped  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## low4oshow

double post!! :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2010, 06:06 AM~16626541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 12:57 AM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dig that color ! Keep us posted on this one !


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 04:00 PM~16626924
> *I dig that color ! Keep us posted on this one !
> *


X2 keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:wow: YOu already know how i feel about that bitch, ive been lookin at that car sence you first posted it, SICK!!!


----------



## jimbo

THANKS FAMILY!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

dutchone
Siim123
Trendsetta 68
Low4oshow
Truscale
ModelsIVLife
CHAWPS
Jevries...........................Nothin' close to yours J but different. Yours can't be touched!  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOW BACK TO THE IMPALA FEST!!!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2010, 05:23 PM~16596733
> *i got the hood trim but not gonna put it back till after repaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Six FO plate :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2010, 03:03 AM~16626540
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



:angry: 


quit holding out jimbo why u bull shitting i must have :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635154
> *:angry:
> quit holding out jimbo why u bull shitting i must have  :cheesy:
> *


In due time my man!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16596733
> *i got the hood trim but not gonna put it back till after repaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay you win dude! for now on this is a 64, with an identity issue! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16630884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now dont tell me this is a 59 impala? what ever year it is? look's real good to me.
keep em coming!


----------



## Fathertime




----------



## Fathertime

Chevy's


----------



## Zed

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 04:53 PM~16862579
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


They look great!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

yea they do  sick work zed


----------



## CE 707

I did this one 7 years ago


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 11 2010, 07:29 PM~16864663
> *I did this one 7 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that shit is tight e you should do an updated version :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> very nice zed!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

Thanks a lot homies :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16865616
> *damn that shit is tight e you should do an updated version  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro I just found that in I box I had put away I built it 7 years ago


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 02:53 PM~16862579
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


Impala's look good. Nice clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 12 2010, 12:47 AM~16867158
> *Impala's look good. Nice clean work. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 02:53 PM~16862579
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


*)%&ck this guy is good...I love the fotki picture's it left nothing out...crazy clean..
i want your 62 impabelair, with a dash of ford fairlane sprinkled in! i seen your 56 before on the web... you are a bad man!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 17 2010, 10:50 PM~16647801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy's
> *


Okay I might have to call you God-fathertime? I see the door open on one of those gangster cars? and it has red dice hanging from the mirror? does the 67 have the doors cut? or is that another car? And i am seeing far to many wire's come out of far to
many car's my folk's! you got to get some electricity over there and start jumping 
something! I think layitlow model rider's will agree? I like seeing your car man keep em comin sir! and finally, you can go ahead and send me a P.M on how much I got to pay for that M plaque in the back of that 61! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 02:53 PM~16862579
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


Nothing but clean work! I like the paint/ clear finish looks like a real car.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 12:39 AM~16867084
> *thanks bro I just found that in I box I had put away I built it 7 years ago
> *


thats why i was saying to do another one you got skills homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16862579
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *




c'est tres bien


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 02:53 AM~16867977
> *thats why i was saying to do another one you got skills homie
> *


thanks bro I would like to make a real 60 one day and have chris help me with a few things on it but yea since its been raining lately its the best time for me to build another one


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MY NEW PROJECT. :cheesy: .1ST TIME I BUILT A MODEL IN 10 YEARS.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16871142
> *MY NEW PROJECT. :cheesy: .1ST TIME I BUILT A MODEL IN 10 YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah I feel you Im going to go to the hobby shop today and see what I can find


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 01:51 PM~16871403
> *yeah I feel you Im going to go to the hobby shop today and see what I can find
> *



:0 :biggrin: if you dont find anything pm me i got a few kits


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16871142
> *MY NEW PROJECT. :cheesy: .1ST TIME I BUILT A MODEL IN 10 YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 11:51 AM~16871403
> *yeah I feel you Im going to go to the hobby shop today and see what I can find
> *


IMA TAKE SOME PICS OF MY OLD RIDES AND POST THEM UP ON MONDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 12 2010, 02:00 PM~16871478
> *IMA TAKE SOME PICS OF MY OLD RIDES AND POST THEM UP ON MONDAY. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could find all my pics from years ago Ive built countless ones but they all kinda got lost when I moved and around a few times but I still got some in storge Ill try to find my pics


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16871553
> *I wish I could find all my pics from years ago Ive built countless ones but they all kinda got lost when I moved and around a few times but I still got some in storge Ill try to find my pics
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL+Mar 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16871142-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY NEW PROJECT. :cheesy: .1ST TIME I BUILT A MODEL IN 10 YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16918867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PAINT MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY VERSION OF TRUNK SPLATTER PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO CLOSE ON FRAME PIC BUT U CAN SEE THE FRONT AND REAR AIRBAGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UPDATE PICS. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## Reverend Hearse

SICK PAINT WORK BRO ABSOLUTELY STUNNING...


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2010, 05:40 AM~16935031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice work.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2010, 05:40 AM~16935031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



me likeeeee alot


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16871142
> *MY NEW PROJECT. :cheesy: .1ST TIME I BUILT A MODEL IN 10 YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14396642
> *here's a couple of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umr3GwuX9WI

dont be lazy, click the link above and kick back for a sec. peace.....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2010, 04:03 PM~17036350
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umr3GwuX9WI
> 
> dont be lazy, click the link above and kick back for a sec.  peace.....
> *


Nice vid homie. You even do the Cathy Chatterbox in your vid description haha. 
Nah, its really a sick ride and KJ did a sick job on the paint too


----------



## just ripe

O,G 61 CHEVY :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 29 2010, 06:44 PM~17036804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O,G 61 CHEVY :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:0


----------



## warsr67

67 radical


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17037110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 06:09 PM~17037059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 radical
> *


 This should be called radical 3x! this car is insanity custom class.
the other cars are beautiful too. Rag 58, the 67.. BigDogg's 61 real nice!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 05:25 PM~17036594
> *Nice vid homie. You even do the Cathy Chatterbox in your vid description haha.
> Nah, its really a sick ride and KJ did a sick job on the paint too
> *


 Cathy?  okay, you got me darkside! old habit's you know? lol
your cars look sick bro! I love the license plates and the skirts on the seven.
One of these days Im gonna get a couple sets of skirts from. Mc652,


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 06:08 PM~17047317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 06:09 PM~17037059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 radical
> *


i LOOOVE this one, where'd u get the wheels!?


----------



## warsr67

THE WHEELS ARE HERB DEAKS FOTE ETCH (ALL HAND TWISTED)


----------



## gseeds

> bad ass !!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thats CLEAN calaveras :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIAIYfHUNRc
throw back theater.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 07:09 PM~17037059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 radical
> *


I remember that one in the magazine bad ass car bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2010, 06:03 PM~17036350
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umr3GwuX9WI
> 
> dont be lazy, click the link above and kick back for a sec.  peace.....
> *


thats nice bro a by chance whats the name of that name of that song its tight reminds me of a old school porno beat :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

if you liston to the beat on RBL posse dont give me no bammer weed in some parts of the song sounds almost the same


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2010, 03:17 PM~17068189
> *thats nice bro a by chance whats the name of that name of that song its tight reminds me of a old school porno beat :biggrin:
> *


 thanks man.. The song is a (part 2) to the song called (after the dance) by Marvin Gaye
the name of the album is (I want you)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

All the Impala's are lookin' sick homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2010, 06:06 AM~17166458
> *All the Impala's are lookin' sick homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


70 me likes..


----------



## bellboi863

61 Impala Vert w/hydros


----------



## gseeds

damn !! bro ! nice !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 19 2010, 11:32 PM~17242441
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:   will take more vids and pics with actual cam later... took these with my phone... :uh:
> 
> 8CzdwRE3xmo&feature=channel
> S5Vru-vSxDk&feature=channel
> 2Tp_p6mit-E&feature=channel
> Og35ZINFuFE&feature=channel
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I HAD TO STEAL THIS PIC FROM REGALISTIC!!!  

MY 67~~OHIO HUSTLER~~


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 20 2010, 07:50 PM~17250972
> *  heres a vid i took with an actual camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 20 2010, 03:05 PM~17248412
> *I HAD TO STEAL THIS PIC FROM REGALISTIC!!!
> 
> MY 67~~OHIO HUSTLER~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Apr 12 2010, 05:57 PM~17172282
> *61 Impala Vert w/hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 From now on. if its not in the air? It's not lifted.. It's still a nice ass impala!
whad id doo?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 20 2010, 04:53 PM~17251001
> *
> *


 Hydro says (Dang,, builders taking things to a higher level)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 15 2010, 11:53 PM~16307188
> *Here is my 63 impala, sorry for shity pics. here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hot hot hot..


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 06:14 PM~17037110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  real nice...........67


----------



## dig_derange

very inspiring builds y'all... gonna have to bust out an Impala kit now!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 13 2010, 09:08 AM~17476708
> *very inspiring builds y'all... gonna have to bust out an Impala kit now!
> *


It's Mandatory  ..


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 27 2010, 09:04 AM~17620483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 27 2010, 08:04 AM~17620483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really Nice bro. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2010, 10:22 AM~17620599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude got like 457 teeth in his mouth!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigbodylac

here are my Impalas I built for 2010 :biggrin: 







































\


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2010, 04:13 PM~17623646
> *Dude got like 457 teeth in his mouth!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> this would look good on my shelf :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> Thats better! Okay where was I, oh yeah, BUMPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> this would look good on my shelf :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wow!!! :wow: just sat here an went thru all 58 pages....tons of sweet builds an nice rides great job to all.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2010, 02:13 PM~17623646
> *Dude got like 457 teeth in his mouth!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAW MAN THEYRE JUST BIG AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

still needs the wipers an handles.. but here it is.


----------



## kymdlr

716 that impala is sharp!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jun 27 2010, 05:52 PM~17900647
> *716 that impala is sharp!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> still needs the wipers an handles.. but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the comps guy's! just wanted to point out the dust on the car its not dirt in the paint.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

my lil projects and some of my old builds  













































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/11Picture%20017.jpg


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i got more but thats good for now! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17902331
> *my lil projects and some of my old builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that must feel good! to be in page's..good show..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 27 2010, 06:36 PM~17900994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


 this is a really nice car.. I love the look of horse power.. and the black graffic is subtle and classy


----------



## Hydrohype

Mr. 716 layin low: I got more but thats good for now! okay its cool to wake up impala fest..(we know it will never fully sleep) but damm you had to come and blow it up?
I did not have time to take in the other shit.. without your impala's clogging up the parking lot... props man.. you got down the detail on the black one, made my jaw gap open..,. i really love the engine compartment.,,, and you just had run brake lines? along with the fuel line? is there fluid in the master cylinder?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 28 2010, 02:53 AM~17904297
> *Mr. 716 layin low: I got more but thats good for now!  okay its cool to wake up impala fest..(we know it will never fully sleep) but damm you had to come and blow it up?
> I did not have time to take in the other shit.. without your impala's clogging up the parking lot...  props man.. you got down  the detail on the black one, made my jaw gap open..,. i really love the engine compartment.,,, and you just had run brake lines? along with the fuel line?  is there fluid in the master cylinder?
> *


lol...come on now it was only 10 cars!!!  i didnt blow it up that bad.. thanks for the comps on the black one. thats the one i needed the body for to finish it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 06:25 AM~17904834
> *lol...come on now it was only 10 cars!!!   i didnt blow it up that bad.. thanks for the comps on the black one. thats the one i needed the body for to finish it. :thumbsup:
> *


some how I knew that black one, was the one that baby girl helped you build! lol
Im did not notice tha TV's untill this morning... that's one of the reason''s I need many pictures and I come back time and time again to look at the same car..
there is no such thing as posting to many cars.... not in my book...you can post ten cars...
(Pancho1969 sometimes crank's out the builds with that same kind of consistency.)
with each car looking like somebody really took there time... I bet he's got more than a few things I have not seen yet? prop's once again Layin low... weather you post ten cars
or ten pictures of one car? respectfully the thumb's go up..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i didnt build these but have no prob....showing off his work!!
thanks 408models......
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 01:47 PM~17908033
> *i didnt build these but have no prob....showing off his work!!
> thanks 408models......
> :thumbsup:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super sweet.. i got a 67 wagon coming out soon too.. and speaking of 58's and speaking of wagons...








watch my video and dont be mean... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q okay did they pull it that fast?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jun 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17708258-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now thats bumper ***** :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17900493
> *still needs the wipers an handles.. but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick ass work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 02:47 PM~17908033
> *i didnt build these but have no prob....showing off his work!!
> thanks 408models......
> :thumbsup:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alot of my favorites :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

They blocked the video bro.


----------



## Hydrohype

well that sucks all day I worked on this damm video? and youtube let me play it to myself! It had nine minutes of music.. they cut it down to seven..okay..now i go to embed it hear? and its blocked..copie right bullshit.. I am so tiered of that shit...
sorry guys... false alarm...


----------



## Hydrohype

okay. well I dont know the company of Whinny Money Grubbers or WMG.
But I do know someone who is pretty tight with the bad War themselve's..
If its that damm serious i will get f nnnn permission..... 
God for some ffn Model cars! all the people rippin shit off now a days.. all the funkin free media? And I just want to borrow some shit. while giviing props to the artist! 
Fuck WMG now i want to go steel up some shit.. go on line and say there new artist suck.
and then go counterfeit a couple hundred copies of something, anything. so I can make a few dollars... and i want to take that money and buy a good meal and spend some money with WMG's biggest competitor and when i am done. then i want to buy one down load from WMG for 1 dollar but I will demand a receipt for my legal purchase..
why? so I can take it to the WMG bathroom and use it wipe my %#2!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol. You should try to contact the group/publishers of the music and let them know your purpose for their music. I listen to WAR a lot when I'm buildin' they bring a good vibe to the building table for me.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 28 2010, 08:20 PM~17911913
> *Lol. You should try to contact the group/publishers of the music and let them know your purpose for their music. I listen to WAR a lot when I'm buildin' they bring a good vibe to the building table for me.
> *


Truth is? after trying to edit, stay awake, chop and stretch the song all day. I am so tierd of it, it aint funny.. i dont have real editing tools or the knowledge but I sit hear for hours trying to make since of things.. I've gone through this with everthing i ever had on youtube.. God they had me thinking that I was going to arrested once. because of some music file? and now the very video that they gave me all the grief over is playing. when i pulled I down a year ago... I am tierd of walking on egg shells when it comes to media and what i want to share with the world.. I use to play guitar, I need to pick it up again,, and get some of that music software and hardware i need to make my own beats and wash copie righted music to the point where it cant be traced.. there ways it can be done to where even if your ear knows your listening to a war sample? I can say no.. it may be similar. but its not war.. It's Markie..and its original. so back th fickkk up.lol............it aint over tee.. they might let it fly in day or so..? like they did with the other videos. I have to sign some shit.. and make a statement... But If i fucken get the cob webs out of my own site? I can embed all day.. with or with out youtube..


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q 



I think it works now? click the link above...


----------



## Hydrohype

click first image for video
















































what is it about the radiator hose? I keep forgetting to put it on..
66 chevy..DEADWOOD....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 12:52 AM~18312237
> *click first image for video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about the radiator hose? I keep forgetting to put it on..
> 66 chevy..DEADWOOD....
> *


sweet 66 storyman :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 15 2010, 02:37 AM~18312303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super clean...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
bad azz right here.. sweet ride love the engraving an this picture too. great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Thanks brothers!!!
Oh and bad ass 66 Hydro, I was in a hurry so i forgot to post


----------



## Siim123

My 1-2 year plan is to finish the 58-67 lineup.











One Elcamino suddelny appeared in the line :biggrin (edit: uploaded bigger pic, the small one didnt do any justice):


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some bad Impala's in here fellas ! That engraved frame is *SICK* !




Here's "Parkay" ....................












































Thats' 8 Impala's down and 8 to go.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 06:14 PM~18347451
> *Here's "Parkay" ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats' 8 Impala's down and 8 to go.
> 
> *


this is badass trend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life




----------



## [email protected]

more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2010, 08:48 PM~18398444
> *more pics please :biggrin:
> *


x2 after we catch our breath!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 11:15 PM~18399397
> *x2 after we catch our breath!
> *


x3


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2010, 07:42 PM~18398392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS FRED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 PM~18400013
> *BADASS FRED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!! ITS OLD BUT ITS STILL MY FAVORITE AND LOOKS THE SAME AS THE DAY I FINISHED IT. AIRTIGHT CONTAINER :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18400021
> *THANKS!! ITS OLD BUT ITS STILL MY FAVORITE AND LOOKS THE SAME AS THE DAY I FINISHED IT. AIRTIGHT CONTAINER :biggrin:
> *


STILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Were can I buy my rims pumps and sound systems cus I heard hoppin hydros closed


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17900493
> *still needs the wipers an handles.. but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you bleed all the air out of the brakes?


----------



## Hydrohype

click image for video,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 20 2010, 04:54 AM~18609148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love '68s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 12:36 PM~5213424
> *got me some new photo lighting...so i took a couple new pics
> *


CLEAN !


----------



## danny chawps

> :cheesy: dam these are clean


----------



## CustomFreak

63 impi


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 26 2006, 09:04 AM~6246112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M FEELING THIS ONE !


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2006, 07:58 PM~6284321
> *JUST FINISHED MY 1962 IMPALA WAGON. " THE BLACK MAMBA "
> 
> SPY VS SPY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO THE WAGONS COME AS A KIT ? aRE THEY RESIN OR A ONE OFF CONVERESION ? THANKS GUYS !


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 1 2006, 08:02 PM~6284349
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE IS TIGHT ! :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2006, 08:32 PM~6284586
> *1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 20 2010, 07:45 PM~18610705
> *63 impi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the paint job!!!


----------



## Siim123

I got something coming up :cheesy:


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 20 2007, 10:44 AM~8140986
> *MY 62 VERT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 6 2009, 03:59 PM~14394098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


NICE AND CLEAN, IT'S A BEAST ! :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 20 2010, 01:29 PM~18611566
> *I got something coming up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NASTY !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> :biggrin: still sick as fuck


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> [/quote
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :nicoderm: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 20 2010, 10:33 PM~18615987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bad ass work right here for sure!


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 6 2009, 01:26 PM~14393853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THIS 58 ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## crooks




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Oct 10 2010, 03:40 PM~18777953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's the 58?


----------



## Siim123

http://vimeo.com/15735816
Check out the video I did


----------



## Trikejustclownin

HEY MAN DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO DO A ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*i finished the 60 imp....*

































pics of the guts...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 21 2010, 02:09 PM~18872206
> *i finished the 60 imp....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the guts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badd Asss... like the air cleaner very much,,and the fittings you used for your radiator hose! I've been lookin for something similar at Michelles but no luck yet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 21 2010, 09:11 PM~18876019
> *Badd Asss... like the air cleaner very much,,and the fittings you used for your radiator hose!  I've been lookin for something similar at Michelles but no luck yet
> *



thank u mark!!! this 60 imp kit "california wheels" brings that engine dressup kit. my radiator hose i use picture frame hanging cable (like $1 buk something for a big roll) the fitting is not fitting i have some of that aluminum/chrome hard tape they sell at homedepot and i cut lil strips and fold on the ends of the braided line to look like a fitting.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

*I THOUGH I HAD GONE BACK TO THE "POST YOUR RIDES" TOPIC ALL THESE IMPALAS LOOKING REAL* :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 22 2010, 03:59 AM~18878230
> *thank u mark!!! this 60 imp kit "california wheels" brings that engine dressup kit. my radiator hose i use picture frame hanging cable (like $1 buk something for a big roll) the fitting is not fitting i have some of that aluminum/chrome hard tape they sell at homedepot and i cut lil strips and fold on the ends of the braided line to look like a fitting.
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHH I WAS THINKING YOU "JACKED" THE DRESS UP KIT FROM THE NEW 62' KIT!!! NICE TO KNOW THE CALI WHEELS VERSION HAS IT!!..LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883055
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH I WAS THINKING YOU "JACKED" THE DRESS UP KIT FROM THE NEW 62' KIT!!! NICE TO KNOW THE CALI WHEELS VERSION HAS IT!!..LOL
> *


yea cali wheels 60 kit is exactly like the lowrider one but doesnt bring all the batts. but brings the nice engine dressup kit w/ chrome fanshroud


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 03:45 PM~18777974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats frekin sick


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 22 2010, 04:59 AM~18878230
> *thank u mark!!! this 60 imp kit "california wheels" brings that engine dressup kit. my radiator hose i use picture frame hanging cable (like $1 buk something for a big roll) the fitting is not fitting i have some of that aluminum/chrome hard tape they sell at homedepot and i cut lil strips and fold on the ends of the braided line to look like a fitting.
> *


game.... good deal! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 22 2010, 10:15 PM~18885729
> *thats frekin sick
> *


thanks but it think my 59 is gonna be sicker than this project


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 24 2010, 11:47 PM~18899435
> *thanks but it think my 59 is gonna be sicker than this project
> *



comon eso you know the deal

















































pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ONE9SIX5

fawk..... :wow: amazing work....are the undies simply foil? or paint???


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> [/quote
> :biggrin: still sick as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! seeing these pics of my old builds really takes me back. it has only been a few years but seems like its been forever. i would really like to sit down and do another detailed build, but i just cant find enough time or motivation to. thanks for the words though guys, its nice to know that my old amateur work is still appreciated. ~JO$H~
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 6 2010, 05:34 PM~19003011
> *thanks! seeing these pics of my old builds really takes me back. it has only been a few years but seems like its been forever. i would really like to sit down and do another detailed build, but i just cant find enough time or motivation to. thanks for the words though guys, its nice to know that my old amateur work is still appreciated. ~JO$H~
> *


Hey stranger.. you know your 64 is still one of the hottest of all time...


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 6 2010, 11:27 PM~19005583
> *Hey stranger.. you know your 64 is still one of the hottest of all time...
> *



thanks bro that really means a lot!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 6 2010, 06:34 PM~19003011
> *thanks! seeing these pics of my old builds really takes me back. it has only been a few years but seems like its been forever. i would really like to sit down and do another detailed build, but i just cant find enough time or motivation to. thanks for the words though guys, its nice to know that my old amateur work is still appreciated. ~JO$H~
> *



hno: dont keep us waiting to long bro :biggrin: far from amatuer


----------



## Lil Brandon

Josh is my buddie!


----------



## Lil Brandon




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 11:35 AM~19064966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet...


----------



## bigdogg323

this belongs here :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


sick as fuck!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 09:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


sick !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2010, 07:07 PM~19156740
> *sick as fuck!
> *


TKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 07:22 PM~19156891
> *sick !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  TKS TREND


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 09:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 08:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: badasssss 58 hijo :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


the Sun visor is the icing on this cake.. 
I love the 58 big dogg..
Can I have it? :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 24 2010, 10:04 PM~19158387
> *:biggrin: badasssss 58 hijo  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


gracias mike tony


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2010, 10:59 PM~19158799
> *the Sun visor is the icing on this cake..
> I love the 58 big dogg..
> Can I have it? :wow:
> *


tks alot markie  

i was waiting for u to see what u think of it bro


----------



## stilldownivlife

DAMN BIGDOGG :wow: that trunk setup is off the hook and the visor :thumbsup: :yes: 


here's my latest pala


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 12:06 PM~19162862
> *DAMN BIGDOGG :wow: that trunk setup is off the hook and the visor :thumbsup: :yes:
> here's my latest pala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta start doing patterns on my shit :uh: 

this looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2010, 09:07 PM~19156740
> *sick as fuck!
> *


X100 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 03:06 PM~19162862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang dawg, that Imp is CLEEEEEEAN ! Thiose patterns and color choices look great !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2010, 03:06 PM~19163271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this pic is too sick when east meets west :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19169024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that's clean dogg :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 01:06 PM~19162862
> *DAMN BIGDOGG :wow: that trunk setup is off the hook and the visor :thumbsup: :yes:
> here's my latest pala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE 64.. HE DID A GREAT JOB... i LOVE THE FIRST PHOTO WITH THE 
GRASS BLADES IN THE BACKGROUND..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19156190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this belongs here :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE SOME DL action in the trunk! you got to tell us about that sun viser
Dadio!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 26 2010, 02:13 PM~19169024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :wow: Damn


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 03:06 PM~19162862
> *DAMN BIGDOGG :wow: that trunk setup is off the hook and the visor :thumbsup: :yes:
> here's my latest pala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 26 2010, 07:03 PM~19170428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68

> [/quot


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 26 2010, 05:03 PM~19170428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

Impalas are lookingreat fellas :thumbsup:

I don't think I posted the last couple of impalas I built :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19175245
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :wow: one of my fav's...beautifull work...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[








missed out in this one.  another amazing ride by one of the greats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128

SOUTH SIDE 66


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn pancho you have really been getting DOWN on those builds :wow: :thumbsup: going all out man 
love the sutble patterns on that 66

and that 66 looks straight outta ss cc aj128 :thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 27 2010, 11:45 AM~19175245
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck pancho lookin nice homie but favorite one has to be this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 27 2010, 07:16 PM~19178007
> *SOUTH SIDE 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice 66 homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Old build new pic, '70 Impala ................


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19175245
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :wow: , THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF MY FAVORITES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS SIX TRE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 27 2010, 09:16 PM~19178007
> *SOUTH SIDE 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit thats a clean ass 66 right there nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## hocknberry

some killer impys up in here!!! killer tre poncho!! i like the locked up look!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 27 2010, 07:16 PM~19178007
> *SOUTH SIDE 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 716 is right. x 10.
you might as well post about 8 more pictures of this bro..

we need more!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 29 2010, 02:35 PM~19190484
> *716 is right. x 10.
> you might as well post about 8 more pictures of this bro..
> 
> we need more!
> *


Yeh we do ! Imp is clean bro !


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT JOB AJ!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## darkside customs

Another rust bucket from me...


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 09:43 PM~19215986
> *Another rust bucket from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gangztah!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 10:43 PM~19215986
> *Another rust bucket from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:43 AM~19215986
> *Another rust bucket from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real !


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 10:43 PM~19215986
> *Another rust bucket from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck homie thatz clean nice work


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 21 2006, 11:52 PM~4677773
> *
> *


that shit is on point up in smoke baddass....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 30 2010, 08:57 AM~19199247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



60 trim on a 63


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

That's bad ass, Coast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 10 2010, 08:38 AM~19290848
> *That's bad ass, Coast. :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas ....an old build


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 10 2010, 06:17 AM~19290786
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 post more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2009, 01:55 AM~14454582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Close to the color of mine...


































I wish one of you would do a model of mine! You guys all do some amazing work! It's really an art! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 09:44 AM~19291922
> *Close to the color of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish one of you would do a model of mine!  You guys all do some amazing work! It's really an art!  :thumbsup:
> *



i can get you together bro...ive seen this car quite a few times in person. actually i was with gucci john this year when you all nosed up at the westside lowriders picnic in hamilton.

how is jimmy doing bro?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 12 2010, 12:37 AM~19304856
> *i can get you together bro...ive seen this car quite a few times in person. actually i was with gucci john this year when you all nosed up at the westside lowriders picnic in hamilton.
> 
> how is jimmy doing bro?
> *



Someone actually bought me a kit last year.. I've been afraid to tackle it.. lol

I'd love to start a lowrider model collection for my office at home. Mine would be a good start!  

Jimmy's just taking things day to day. He's been home for a while now, but he's back at the hospital like 5 afternoons a week right now doing radiation.

Thanks for asking...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 14 2010, 09:41 AM~19323219
> *Someone actually bought me a kit last year.. I've been afraid to tackle it.. lol
> 
> I'd love to start a lowrider model collection for my office at home.  Mine would be a good start!
> 
> Jimmy's just taking things day to day.  He's been home for a while now, but he's back at the hospital like 5 afternoons a week right now doing radiation.
> 
> Thanks for asking...
> *


 God bless homie..


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 14 2010, 09:41 AM~19323219
> *Someone actually bought me a kit last year.. I've been afraid to tackle it.. lol
> 
> I'd love to start a lowrider model collection for my office at home.  Mine would be a good start!
> 
> Jimmy's just taking things day to day.  He's been home for a while now, but he's back at the hospital like 5 afternoons a week right now doing radiation.
> 
> Thanks for asking...
> *




yea i knew he was doing the radiation i just havent heard any updates for a lil bit now... tell him the louisville guys havent forgot about him, im sure he knows that tho  .... wish he could make it to carl casper, the shows just not the same without him! he did one hell of a recovery once before i know hes got it him to do it again


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 09:44 AM~19291922
> *Close to the color of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish one of you would do a model of mine!  You guys all do some amazing work! It's really an art!  :thumbsup:
> *


I just saw this on the Motor City show with the Detroit Bros....beautiful ride


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 10 2010, 07:17 AM~19290786
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick as fuck coast but you gotta swap your qtr mouldings around ... unless you wanted them that way


----------



## dade county

some of mine 























































anudda one of this


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 PM~19287158
> *60 trim on a 63
> *


Yessir. dual spotlights, lake pipes. Stuff you don't see often on a 
63 i thought looked cool. prolly doing 60 interior patterns, need better pics and a way to make rear drums.


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19169024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 14 2010, 11:58 PM~19329960
> *some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anudda one of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK KEEP IT UP ***....LOL YOU KNOW YOU MY ***** MUCH LOVE FOR YOU..


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Dec 17 2010, 01:29 AM~19348845
> *NICE WORK KEEP IT UP ***....LOL YOU KNOW YOU MY ***** MUCH LOVE FOR YOU..
> *



bet dat up pimpin


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 14 2010, 10:58 PM~19329960
> *some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anudda one of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is a strong line up..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## hydraulics90

:machinegun: :twak: :dunno: :angel: :angel: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :banghead: :rant: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## charlieshowtime

damn bro these cars are some good shit menn keep up the work


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 24 2006, 10:34 PM~4698352
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


damn you wudnt sell this car menn


----------



## Models IV Life




----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 02:06 PM~19440996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit thatz badass dogg lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 28 2010, 01:09 PM~19441013
> *Holy shit thatz badass dogg lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks homie!! Its an old build but still looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 02:06 PM~19440996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NOTHING WRONG WITH LOOKIN AT A RE-RUN..
ESPECIALLY WHEN IT IS (RAZOR SHARP!)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 04:06 PM~19440996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEEEEEEEAN !


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 02:12 PM~19441030
> *Thanks homie!! Its an old build but still looks good! :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah it does


----------



## Models IV Life

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman

heres my 66


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a 94 im finishing up soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 04:06 PM~19440996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember trying to buy a '63 years ago and that's exactly how I wanted it to look!! That model is BEAUTIFUL bro!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2011, 08:21 AM~19965250
> *a 94 im finishing up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I love this this thread.. cool car Brian..
You too Lowvanman..


----------



## Tonioseven

<span style='color:gray'>_*"Death on a Sunday"*_</span>


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2011, 07:13 PM~19968196
> *<span style='color:gray'>"Death on a Sunday"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that build fits the Raiders to a T ! I can see you tailgating at the BLACK WHOLE on a Sunday with it ! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

"No Chance" '67 Impala...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i like how the interior flows into the paint job.. really cool ride.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 02:11 PM~19972531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like how the interior flows into the paint job.. really cool ride.
> *


thanx bro'...gotta give it to da :worship: INTERIOR KING - Tingos :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 27 2011, 02:14 PM~19972549
> *thanx bro'...gotta give it to da :worship: INTERIOR KING - Tingos :worship:
> *


indeed!! he is a bad mo fo.....i sent him a bucnh to do for me too... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like how the interior flows into the paint job.. really cool ride.
> *


 Hey trendsetta.. I like the 64. I am not a sports fan, but I would roll that bitch..

Big D. thats right right homie.. pose that pretty ass 67.. man its been a long wait,
but it was worth it....
great car.. i love the plate on the back.. I still have not used any of my Dig plates..


----------



## modelsbyroni

REARRANGED MY CABINET AND TOOK SOME PIX OF SOME OLD IMPALA BUILDS.






































































.


----------



## customcoupe68

looking for 71-73 impala or caprice model built or unbuilt.


----------



## rIdaho

...first model in about ten years. Just finished. :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 14 2011, 09:24 PM~20093413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...first model in about ten years. Just finished. :happysad:
> *


I LIKE THAT ROOF.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Mar 13 2011, 06:52 PM~20083320-->
> 
> 
> 
> REARRANGED MY CABINET AND TOOK SOME PIX OF SOME OLD IMPALA BUILDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roni, were talking about some sweet ass impy's... the first one and the cream 67
> really does it for me..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rIdaho!_@Mar 14 2011, 10:24 PM~20093413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...first model in about ten years. Just finished. :happysad:
> *


out standing.. really sharp..


----------



## rIdaho

...removed that pinstripe with rubbing compound this morning when I woke up. Looks better. :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

just pick'd up a 66 ,i got away from models for bout 2years had 3 65s then this week got bored n went 2a local hobby shop and seen it n tripd just had 2have it,pics comin soon


----------



## candilove

hope you guys like it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 1 2011, 10:57 AM~20236056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like it
> *


 I love it homie... 58 is my favorite impala... I got to do a couple more...


----------



## richphotos

som real sweet impys in here, i will have something to add to this soon


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## chevyguy97

Here is my 64 impala 4-door, this is how it looks now, it's got a set of 14" wire wheels onit.









But i have a set of 20" Boss 335's im putting onit very soon.









it has shaved door handles, and i do have an air ride kit for it, i hope to have it bagged before the year is out.


----------



## sinicle

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is my 64 impala 4-door, this is how it looks now, it's got a set of 14" wire wheels onit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have a set of 20" Boss 335's im putting onit very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has shaved door handles, and i do have an air ride kit for it, i hope to have it bagged before the year is out.


NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
:roflmao:
jus fuckin with ya, it's your car, do what you want.

but imo, even the worst 13-14 inchers look WAY better on a classic than 20's any day. save the 20's for a new car (300, Magnum, ect).


----------



## chevyguy97

LOL i understand that most people would like the 14's on an old car, but im going to bag it so the 20's will look better. i already got two of them on the front, just gota get the back two on. but once it's bagged it will look just right. if i was doing high dro's and the car was a two door with all the trim onit then YES the wire wheels is the way i would go. but im a mini trucker so im building it mini truck'n style, it's going to have the full billet grille, it's got shaved door handels and the trim on the sides has been shaved off. lol


----------



## sinicle

chevyguy97 said:


> LOL i understand that most people would like the 14's on an old car, but im going to bag it so the 20's will look better. i already got two of them on the front, just gota get the back two on. but once it's bagged it will look just right. if i was doing high dro's and the car was a two door with all the trim onit then YES the wire wheels is the way i would go. but im a mini trucker so im building it mini truck'n style, it's going to have the full billet grille, it's got shaved door handels and the trim on the sides has been shaved off. lol



it's cool homie, like I said: it's your car. people give me shit all the time cause I built a 94 TC like a 70's style lowrider (cross lace spokes, curb feelers, fur interior, ect).
to each his own


----------



## danny chawps

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is my 64 impala 4-door, this is how it looks now, it's got a set of 14" wire wheels onit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have a set of 20" Boss 335's im putting onit very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has shaved door handles, and i do have an air ride kit for it, i hope to have it bagged before the year is out.



the bigger wheels would look sick on it , beint that its a four door with a twotone paint job n those wire wheels look ugly :happysad:......... me likey though , post pics with the dubs on it ese


----------



## chevyguy97

i only got two onit right now, im waiting on the guy to bring back the tool to take off the back two wire wheels, lol we did the front two the other night and it got late so we stopped and we just have not had time for him and me to get together at the same time. lol so i have to wait till he comes over to finish it up, and im looking for disc simulators too, it needs them bad and i can't find any, i need all 4 of them just can't find any that fit a 5 lug.


----------



## rollin yota28

My 61


----------



## regalistic

here are a couple of mine from the past year..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

rollin yota28 said:


> My 61





regalistic said:


> here are a couple of mine from the past year..


Great looking builds fellas !!!!!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Great looking builds fellas !!!!!!!!


Thanks mate!


----------



## 83bluemagic




----------



## hoppinmaddness

just got it tell me wat all think


----------



## chevyguy97

well i finally got the 20's on my impala and washed it today. and i have a new motor and trans i will be putting in it this winter, i bought a 327 and a 350 turbo trans.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice cheby


----------



## Tonioseven

chevyguy97 said:


> well i finally got the 20's on my impala and washed it today. and i have a new motor and trans i will be putting in it this winter, i bought a 327 and a 350 turbo trans.


Hella nice!! :h5:


----------



## chevyguy97

and here is a photo shopped pic of it if it was bagged and it was a 2-door. just having some fun. lol i will be bagging it this winter, i do have a bag kit for it, just gota get the brackets, and then it's ready for bags. but i will do that this winter along with a 327 and a 350 turbo trans i just bought.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## customcoupe68

^^ that 59 a sleeper!


----------



## 85Caprice

what size are those tires?


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

clean 61!!!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

this car fell and shatterd


----------



## modelcarbuilder

this car


modelcarbuilder said:


> heres mine


----------



## gseeds

TINGOS said:


>


that 61 is baaadddd aaassssss!!! and the interior is killer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandcast

Yes tingos, Gary is correct, the interior is killer.


----------



## LUXMAN

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Now thats what a 5 nine suppose to look like !!! Killin!!


----------



## six7_209




----------



## CustomFreak

bagged one, built in 2011, with ZR Corvette Engine and Air Set Up


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## Trikejustclownin

i have somethin coming for you guys:shh:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Blah. My baby momma's 62, and my '63


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was recently shot for scale auto @ the NNL a few weekends ago. Named *green peppermint kandy*

















also doing another one just like it but a tad different. 
















should be finished up tonight.

did this one last year, nearly stock except the engine is changed out with a 99 chevy silverado (no cutting or dremel to make it fit either)


----------



## Lil Brandon

This deserves a bump fs sho


----------



## sneekyg909

My 62....











My 61...










My 59...











My other 59...










Thats All For Now...


----------



## VICTOR0509

_*MY 63*_


----------



## 72MC

nice.... what is that lighter blue?



COAST2COAST said:


>


----------



## Compton1964

Stock on some rims


----------



## Compton1964

My wc 64


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

hopefully i'll find my charger soon !


----------



## Compton1964

My 1/18 line up


----------



## 64 Manny

Bump for the impalas


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> was recently shot for scale auto @ the NNL a few weekends ago. Named *green peppermint kandy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also doing another one just like it but a tad different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be finished up tonight.
> 
> did this one last year, nearly stock except the engine is changed out with a 99 chevy silverado (no cutting or dremel to make it fit either)


Hot shit,, you too sneeky!


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


>


Oh Damm!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e

ttt


----------



## Mr Jigsaw




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> crazy 62 bubbletop model I saw on ebay a while back.......


Thats badass,sick but neat.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Compton1964 said:


> My wc 64


I'm in love wit dis foe!


----------



## darkside customs

Some old builds....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I can never get enough of Impala's ! Great builds all around homies !


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

Close the door, put out the light. 
You know they won't be home tonight. 
The snow falls hard and don't you know? 
The winds of Thor are blowing cold. 
They're wearing steel that's bright and true 
They carry news that must get through. 

​



















They choose the path where no-one goes.
they hold NO QUARTER! ​


----------



## sinicle




----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


>


God you fawkerr this is bad ass. You know I think the owner of this 1/1 was down in southern califa's in the past? Ask him if he was ever at Sante FE damm for a Majectics show a few years back?


----------



## MAZDAT

sinicle said:


>




Nice Sin!!!!! This could be "Devil's Charriot" if you added the wheels and spot lights


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys 
I'll ask him Markie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sick 67 Sin,Only Impala I have in 1 piece Right now,Im got the 66 boxed up,heres my old 58


----------



## sandcast

Sinicle, that 67 is great. Nice touch with the white fender lights instead of the unlit black.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool 58.


----------



## Met8to

heres my 96 custom hopper coupe King Of Street


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Monte Hopper

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Close to the color of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish one of you would do a model of mine! You guys all do some amazing work! It's really an art! :thumbsup:


Hmu 313 283 7692 and ill get started


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE

is anbody doing a 59?im doing 1 n need daytons


----------



## bigdogg323

:yes:T :yes: T :yes: ​T


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool 58.


thanks bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 494740
> View attachment 494741
> View attachment 494742


One of the sickest 62s to come off the bench


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## sneekyg909

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Looks good....:thumbsup:

is it in primer?:dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sneekyg909 said:


> Looks good....:thumbsup:
> 
> is it in primer?:dunno:


thanks bro!
yeah it is :happysad:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*................. "Foxy Lady" .................








*


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn that looks good !


----------



## 13dayton




----------



## Auto Mob

trendsetta, foxy lady is badass!!!, man. nice job.


----------



## Auto Mob

Here's a stock 58 in the mix!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Smooth looking 58,Auto Mob!


----------



## Auto Mob

Thanx C-angel!!


----------



## Auto Mob

Oldskool, kool 62, are those craigers? what tires did you use?, I like the set up!


----------



## Auto Mob

Kool 58 C Angel, nice work!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro,like to to another sometime that will be even better


----------



## CHEVYXXX

13dayton said:


>


uffin: i like this ACE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## CHEVYXXX

uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## CHEVYXXX

halfasskustoms said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

HERE IS ONE I FINISHED UP LAST MONTH! 67!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

HERE IS ONE MORE I DID THIS YEAR!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

AND ANOTHER ONE I DID THIS YEAR I THINK THATS IT!!:facepalm:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

A COUPLE OF MORE IMPALAS I HAVE OLD ONES.


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

TTT


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Nice


----------



## Dsnvogues




----------



## Dsnvogues




----------



## Dsnvogues




----------



## Dsnvogues




----------



## Dsnvogues




----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## bigdogg323

:angel: :tears: R.I.P :tears: :angel:


----------



## bigdogg323

"spirit in the sky" uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

''FOXY BROWN 64'' :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

''BETTY PAGE 58'' :shh: :naughty:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

pull up


----------



## regalistic

.


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> :angel: :tears: R.I.P :tears::angel:


why rip? what happened? 



PS BOMB IMPY'S EVERYBODY..


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> why rip? what happened? ..


It got jacked from my pad :angry:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

price?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks bro!
> yeah it is :happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee

A few of my impalas. More on the way soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


This is sick man.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Heres more of mine. My latest. 63 wagon.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

And here's a 70 I did 15 yrs ago.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Here's a 61 wagon I did about 6 yrs ago.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

And here's another 61 drag car.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> It got jacked from my pad :angry:


Mother fuck that aint right! that sucks home boy... That's the fuckin devil! sorry bout that Frank!












































Thanks a million Big Pancho!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it hydro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

My 58







And my 66 that I havent finished rebuilding


----------



## Hydrohype

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


this looks so good it's looks diecast!


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> Heres more of mine. My latest. 63 wagon.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> And here's a 70 I did 15 yrs ago.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Here's a 61 wagon I did about 6 yrs ago.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> And here's another 61 drag car.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki



im curious about the bottom you used on the 63 and the 61? 

Ive been weighing some options on my 62 wagon morning. I could use an amt 62 chassis, or mono 65 chassin or revell 62,, but it would mean chopping a great deal of the interior completely out the picture!


----------



## halfasskustoms

For both wagons I used revell chassis. but with the 63 I used the 64 revell for the guts and chassis. And for the 61 I used the wagon tub so I only used half the chassis.


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> For both wagons I used revell chassis. but with the 63 I used the 64 revell for the guts and chassis. And for the 61 I used the wagon tub so I only used half the chassis.


excellent, I was thinking something like that. if you had of used the whole chassis on the 61? you would had to loose the tub or use just half the tub! that's what i am running into on the 62!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Heres my Impalas


My 64




































My 62


----------



## VICTOR0509

MY 63


----------



## sneekyg909

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 580168
> MY 63


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Heres my Impalas
> 
> 
> My 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 62




cool homie... keep at it..


----------



## Lowrider-gee

61 impala


----------



## andres18954

Nice impas


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

61 rag


----------



## halfasskustoms

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 580168
> MY 63


Nice.


----------



## Auto Mob

Here's my 64, L.A tilted.


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 61 rag




That's what im talking about.. It's complete..


----------



## regalistic




----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> View attachment 581430
> 
> View attachment 581431


Love it.


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 582444




I thats nice. I like the blue


----------



## Deecee

I can't believe there are so many mind blowing, incredible ways to build an Impala, Sheer genius!! :worship:


----------



## Dre1only

BeginnerBuilder said:


> I thats nice. I like the blue


Thanks Brah


----------



## bigdogg323

FOUND AN OLD PIC :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ANOTHER OLD PIC :loco:


----------



## bigdogg323

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 582444
> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> dope..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND AN OLD PIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lie sir! but this car is dope anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'l be back!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> you lie sir! but this car is dope anyway...


LIE ABOUT WHAT :dunno: IT HAPPEN BRO THAT PIC WAS EDITED JACKWAGON :facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> LIE ABOUT WHAT :dunno: IT HAPPEN BRO THAT PIC WAS EDITED JACKWAGON :facepalm:


 You aged that picture with computer magic! No?


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> You aged that picture with computer magic! No?


:yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:










HERE'S THE OG PIC OF IT :finger: JACKWAGON :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## jose510ss




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice :thumbsup: 2 door too


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice :thumbsup: 2 door too


X 2 ? You made that...oldskool....nice man.


----------



## Hydrohype

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


dope!


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> X 2 ? You made that...oldskool....nice man.


its a resin body uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Hydrohype said:


> dope!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice :thumbsup: 2 door too


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


this is sweet i likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> this is sweet i likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

y'all going to make me come out lol met you want it cause he is not cut


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> y'all going to make me come out lol met you want it cause he is not cut


my blue one up there us mia destroyed i need whole new undies for it lol i cracked the other in literally 15 pieces cuz of so much power


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

wow you have to send your car to my shop then you can hop for years one day cut 25 bucks lol i am looking for your dad we have to do it


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Nice you ended up with smileys coupe good to see it finished wish I could get Johnny to pinstripe my shit


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> wow you have to send your car to my shop then you can hop for years one day cut 25 bucks lol i am looking for your dad we have to do it


hahaha yaa i can do that exact setup for myself free lmao n u knos this man.. my pops dont hav time for any model cars hes either working or being a second mom at the house


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice you ended up with smileys coupe good to see it finished wish I could get Johnny to pinstripe my shit


yeah got a good deal on it


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> yeah got a good deal on it


Nice and them jev wheels set it off glad to see it got built


----------



## bigdogg323

TTFT


----------



## W62S




----------



## W62S




----------



## bichito

here's one


----------



## VICTOR0509




----------



## W62S




----------



## rollindeep408

W62S said:


> View attachment 1141689


Damn Danny these are bad as fuck !


----------



## W62S

Thanks bro been awhile since I built a model


----------



## rollindeep408

W62S said:


> Thanks bro been awhile since I built a model


Keep up the good work should take them to Stockton show next month


----------



## Lownslow302

hardtop coupe aka no post


----------



## QUEONDA559

Lost most of the parts to my 65...but here it is


----------



## rekreation

Hello, 

here is my '64 impala inspired by allen duke:














































Hope You'll like it.


----------



## maxxteezy




----------



## ModelKarAddikt

maxxteezy said:


>


Alright let's see the green machine dance lol


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

"BELOW THE HEAVENS" shimrin 2 base and kandy oriental blue


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## chevyguy97

Here is my 64 Impala 4 door hardtop, made it to look just like my 1:1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEONDA559

mad skillz y'all


----------



## lowrod

It's tha tryflin 1


----------



## joeyd956

I ain't the best like a lot of the people here but I do try my best .. My recent 63 impala


----------



## BraveHart

nice sixtre. dope color combo


----------



## joeyd956

Thanks bravehart


----------



## joeyd956

A top view


----------



## BraveHart

58







59 I'm workin on now







Still gotta grab a 60
61







62,63,64







65


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1509170
> View attachment 1509178
> View attachment 1509186
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't the best like a lot of the people here but I do try my best .. My recent 63 impala


that's clean!!


----------



## bigdogg323

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1509170
> View attachment 1509178
> View attachment 1509186
> 
> 
> I ain't the best like a lot of the people here but I do try my best .. My recent 63 impala



nice trey joey :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

58 impala rag im doing :naughty:


----------



## joeyd956

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> that's clean!!





bigdogg323 said:


> nice trey joey :thumbsup:


Thanks oldskool .. And thanks bigdogg .. I look threw ur whole thread .And some ur builds are dope as fuck .. Ur skills motivates me to build .. Soon ima start a thread also .. To post some of my work


----------

